# Incontro



## Old amarax (2 Ottobre 2007)

Oggi alle 17.30.
Una persona disponibile all'ascolto.A conoscenza di tante problematiche e che vede il dolore da tutti i punti di vista.
Non ha dubbi che lo amo.
Non ha dubbi che mi ama.
Mi ha chiesto xchè ci fossi andata io.
Ci doveva andare lui.

Ragazzi non mi ha detto niente di nuovo.Ha detto di non avere fretta.Non ora.Gli ho detto che mi sento in colpa a mandarlo via xchè ho la sensazione di volermi vendicare di lui...che se lo facessi starei male ma non peggio di ora.

Forse la lei che mi riguarda è disturbata...è lei che fa la guerra a me.Lei è la donna delle sfide impossibili.I problemi di suo marito li conosceva e l'ha sposato.Ha voluto la storia con mio marito...e tenta di tirarlo a sè in tutti i modi.E forse si dispera xchè non ci è riuscita..e non molla.

E io?
Sto male.
Devo allontanarmi emotivamente da tutto questo.

Ci torno fra 10 giorni
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rebecca (2 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi alle 17.30.
> Una persona disponibile all'ascolto.A conoscenza di tante problematiche e che vede il dolore da tutti i punti di vista.
> Non ha dubbi che lo amo.
> Non ha dubbi che mi ama.
> ...


E' un grande passo. Non ti dice nulla di nuovo. Magari ti dice le cose che ti diciamo anche noi. Ma lui le dice per le ragioni giuste, noi le diciamo basandoci sulle nostre 
esperienze e con tutta la buona volontà potremmo sbagliare. O crearti confusione.  Però anche noi siamo importanti sai? Che ti arrivi tutto il nostro affetto e solidarietà e tutta la sua lucidità ed equilibrio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*terapia*



amarax ha detto:


> Oggi alle 17.30.
> Una persona disponibile all'ascolto.A conoscenza di tante problematiche e che vede il dolore da tutti i punti di vista.
> Non ha dubbi che lo amo.
> Non ha dubbi che mi ama.
> ...


Una terapia non credo che ti dica quel che devi fare, ma che ti possa aiutare a capire cosa vuoi.
Ma se tu vuoi rimanere in un inferno per paura di caderci senza accorgerti che già ci sei non può che dirti di aspettare di capirlo.
Noi cerchiamo di dirlo...funzioni diverse.

*Se io se lei*

*Biagio Antonacci*

Se io fossi stato
un pò meno distante
un po' meno orgoglioso
un po' meno che
se lei fosse stata
un po' meno gelosa
un po' meno nervosa
un po' meno eh
se noi avessimo dato all'amore
la giusta importanza
l'impegno e il valore
se noi
amare vuol dire anche a volte
annullarsi
per dare qualcosa in più
ma se io se lei,
Se io se lei adesso dove sei
sotto quale cielo
pensi al tuo domani
ma sotto quale caldo lenzuolo
stai facendo bene l'amore
sono contento ama
ama e non fermarti
e non avere nessuna paura
e non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
se io se lei
Se io
quando tutto finisce c'e' sempre
chi chiude la porta
chi invece sta male
se lei chi ha sbagliato
alla fine non conta
conta solo che adesso
io non so più chi sei
Se io se lei adesso dove sei
sotto quale cielo
pensi al tuo domani
ma sotto quale caldo lenzuolo
stai facendo bene l'amore
sono contento ama
ama e non fermarti
e non avere nessuna paura
e non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
se io se lei
se io sono contento ama
ama e non fermarti no
e non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
e non aver nessuna paura
se io se lei
adesso con chi sei


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi alle 17.30.
> Una persona disponibile all'ascolto.A conoscenza di tante problematiche e che vede il dolore da tutti i punti di vista.
> Non ha dubbi che lo amo.
> Non ha dubbi che mi ama.
> ...


 
Ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri cara...ma io tremo davanti chi, in una seduta dice di non avere dubbi sui sentimenti altrui...
Un bacio
L.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti faccio i miei più sinceri auguri cara...ma io tremo davanti chi, in una seduta dice di non avere dubbi sui sentimenti altrui...
> Un bacio
> L.


ci sono dei terapeuti che ti ripetono le stesse cose che tu dici a loro.
cioè... se tu dici io quell'uomo lo amo, lui ti dice: lei ha detto che ama quell'uomo.
a volte, riascoltare le nostre stesse parole, pronunciate da un altro, ha lo scopo di elaborarle in un altro modo.
come primo incontro direi che ci sta tutto, anche il fatto di dare un po' di conforto ad Amarax. il bello viene dopo 4 o 5 sedute...
ed infatti molti smettono proprio dopo 4 o 5 sedute...


----------



## Old fay (3 Ottobre 2007)

Io non lo so. Per ofrtuna ho diverse amiche che fanno questo lavoro ed ho potuto parlare con loro. So soltanto che di solito il terapeuta ti dice di allontanarti, di separarti...alla compagna del mio ex Lui, lo psicologo aveva detto di lasciarlo, era nero che lei ci fosse tornata....Io tra voi e le amiche devo dire mi sento abbastanza in analisi...Però se a lei fa bene, bisogna fare di tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ragazzi non mi ha detto niente di nuovo.Ha detto di non avere fretta.Non ora.Gli ho detto che mi sento in colpa a mandarlo via xchè ho la sensazione di volermi vendicare di lui...che se lo facessi starei male ma non peggio di ora.
> 
> Forse la lei che mi riguarda è disturbata...


Soldi sprecati, la prossima volta fai un offerta alla Chiesa, risultato uguale e almeno fai qualcosa di utile.

bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Ottobre 2007)

*per me...*

Per me ste terapie so inutile....uno affronta la cosa e la supera con i suoi tempi...e i suoi modi....non grazie alle parole di qualcuno PAGATO...per aiutarti...o che no si fa pagare perche' e' amico....ma intanto fa pratica con te di lavoro....boh....


----------



## Rebecca (3 Ottobre 2007)

*Seriamente: con certe cose non si scherza.*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Per me ste terapie so inutile....uno affronta la cosa e la supera con i suoi tempi...e i suoi modi....non grazie alle parole di qualcuno PAGATO...per aiutarti...o che no si fa pagare perche' e' amico....ma intanto fa pratica con te di lavoro....boh....


Anche il medico è pagato per aiutarti, anche il parrucchiere o l'estetista. E non per questo non fanno bene il loro lavoro.
Io davvero prego fortissimamente tutti coloro che non hanno idea di cosa sia andare in analisi di riflettere su quanto le loro parole basate su una non-esperienza possano essere pericolose. Stessa cosa sugli psicofarmaci.
Non parlo tanto di amarax: dato quello che è successo la sua reazione mi sembra più che giustificata. Parlo di persone che hanno davvero bisogno di un aiuto. 
I disturbi della personalità sono malattie serie e non è il caso che ognuno dica la sua. Una delle cose più disperanti per i depressi (come io sono stata, e non parlo delle persone tristi, parlo delle persone clinicamente malate di una malattia che si chiama depressione) è sentirsi dire che _non si fa abbastanza, che bisogna farsi forza, che è anche colpa loro se sono così, che dipende da loro. _Perchè in realtà un depresso da solo non ce la può fare solo decidendo di farsi coraggio. E so di cosa parlo.
Nemmeno nei momenti più bui di scoramento e solitudine, di rabbia e paura ho mai scritto qui che ero depressa. Perchè uno che non ha avuto una depressione non ha idea di cosa io stia parlando e del danno enorme che sta facendo scoraggiando la gente a curarsi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche il medico è pagato per aiutarti, anche il parrucchiere o l'estetista. E non per questo non fanno bene il loro lavoro.
> Io davvero prego fortissimamente tutti coloro che non hanno idea di cosa sia andare in analisi di riflettere su quanto le loro parole basate su una non-esperienza possano essere pericolose. Stessa cosa sugli psicofarmaci.
> Non parlo tanto di amarax: dato quello che è successo la sua reazione mi sembra più che giustificata. Parlo di persone che hanno davvero bisogno di un aiuto.
> I disturbi della personalità sono malattie serie e non è il caso che ognuno dica la sua. Una delle cose più disperanti per i depressi (come io sono stata, e non parlo delle persone tristi, parlo delle persone clinicamente malate di una malattia che si chiama depressione) è sentirsi dire che _non si fa abbastanza, che bisogna farsi forza, che è anche colpa loro se sono così, che dipende da loro. _Perchè in realtà un depresso da solo non ce la può fare solo decidendo di farsi coraggio. E so di cosa parlo.
> Nemmeno nei momenti più bui di scoramento e solitudine, di rabbia e paura ho mai scritto qui che ero depressa. Perchè uno che non ha avuto una depressione non ha idea di cosa io stia parlando e del danno enorme che sta facendo scoraggiando la gente a curarsi.


 
hai ragione, ma la depressione si può ma ifesatre in tanti modi???


----------



## Iris (3 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche il medico è pagato per aiutarti, anche il parrucchiere o l'estetista. E non per questo non fanno bene il loro lavoro.
> Io davvero prego fortissimamente tutti coloro che non hanno idea di cosa sia andare in analisi di riflettere su quanto le loro parole basate su una non-esperienza possano essere pericolose. Stessa cosa sugli psicofarmaci.
> Non parlo tanto di amarax: dato quello che è successo la sua reazione mi sembra più che giustificata. Parlo di persone che hanno davvero bisogno di un aiuto.
> I disturbi della personalità sono malattie serie e non è il caso che ognuno dica la sua. Una delle cose più disperanti per i depressi (come io sono stata, e non parlo delle persone tristi, parlo delle persone clinicamente malate di una malattia che si chiama depressione) è sentirsi dire che _non si fa abbastanza, che bisogna farsi forza, che è anche colpa loro se sono così, che dipende da loro. _Perchè in realtà un depresso da solo non ce la può fare solo decidendo di farsi coraggio. E so di cosa parlo.
> Nemmeno nei momenti più bui di scoramento e solitudine, di rabbia e paura ho mai scritto qui che ero depressa. Perchè uno che non ha avuto una depressione non ha idea di cosa io stia parlando e del danno enorme che sta facendo scoraggiando la gente a curarsi.


E' assolutamente vero ciò che dice Rita...il fatto è che la depressione è un male non facile da curare...ed è facile incappare in ciarlatani, o comunque medici non preparati.
Chi sta male ha bisogno di aiuto, non di un qualsiasi aiuto però...
anche io penso che un buon terapeuta possa servire.
Sinceramente non saprei dire se Amarax ha veramente bisogno di un medico, o semplicemente di amicizia e solidarietà.
In fondo sta vivendo una vera e propria tempesta.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*????*

Non ha dubbi!
Parla senza dire e poi?  
Speriamo bene....
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

*pensando*

Pensando all'incontro di ieri...io che sono stata e sono così severa con me...xchè cerco di capire tutti? Xchè non metto le mie esigenze al primo posto?Fino a qualche mese fa mi nascondevo dietro i miei figli.Ora non voglio più farlo e non riesco a troncare.
Il dottore sostiene che gli uomini,la magior parte degli uomini,non cresce.Anzi tornano indietro..ritornano adolescenti.Per me è vero.La mia esperienza me lo ha confermato.
Ed io? solo xchè io mi sento adulta devo essere responsabile dell'allontanamento dai ns figli.Questo non è giusto.Lui che vive una storia parallela deve andare via...deve prendersi la responsabilità delle sue scelte....e non lo fa.

Il mio matrimonio è finito.
Sto vivendo un'altra storia con lo stesso uomo.
Certo ho capito che è un traditore...anche se lui sostiene che nella sua mente non lo è.
Invece lui tradisce non solo me ma anche i figli...
Credo che mi faccia bene andarci x un pò...gli amici non posso più  annoiarli...ed io ho bisogno di parlare.La cosa che mi ha lasciato perplessa è il giudizio che ha tirato fuori su lei.In base a quello che lei ha detto a me:una donna che cerca le sfide.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*comprensibile*



amarax ha detto:


> Pensando all'incontro di ieri...io che sono stata e sono così severa con me...xchè cerco di capire tutti? Xchè non metto le mie esigenze al primo posto?Fino a qualche mese fa mi nascondevo dietro i miei figli.Ora non voglio più farlo e non riesco a troncare.
> Il dottore sostiene che gli uomini,la magior parte degli uomini,non cresce.Anzi tornano indietro..ritornano adolescenti.Per me è vero.La mia esperienza me lo ha confermato.
> Ed io? solo xchè io mi sento adulta devo essere responsabile dell'allontanamento dai ns figli.Questo non è giusto.Lui che vive una storia parallela deve andare via...deve prendersi la responsabilità delle sue scelte....e non lo fa.
> 
> ...


Forse il termine ti fa sembrare la definizione positiva, ma per me non lo è.
E' solo una che ha dei problemi irrisolti e trova la sua affermazione non costruendosi una sua vita, ma mettendosi in competizione con un'altra donna.
Non credo che sia casuale che donne del genere entrino in crisi dopo gravidanze ravvicinate che avrebbero dovuto farle crescere e invece  hanno solo messo allo scoperto i loro problemi irrisolti di figlie e le hanno portate a cercare padri da rubare a ...madri.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' assolutamente vero ciò che dice Rita...il fatto è che la depressione è un male non facile da curare...ed è facile incappare in ciarlatani, o comunque medici non preparati.
> Chi sta male ha bisogno di aiuto, non di un qualsiasi aiuto però...
> anche io penso che un buon terapeuta possa servire.
> *Sinceramente non saprei dire se Amarax ha veramente bisogno di un medico, o semplicemente di amicizia e solidarietà.*
> *In fondo sta vivendo una vera e propria tempesta.*




Sono d'accordo.La depressione è una malattia grave che se non presa in tempo ti rovina la vita.Io non voglio sbagliare.Da qui la mia altalena.Ora farei le valigie e andrei via...ma non posso.Non devo.Non ora.Voglio cercare di intavolare il discorso con i miei figli...capire loro che pensano e cosa hannp capito di me e del padre.Andrà fuori x un congresso.X la prima volta in questi 2 anni non vado con lui.Si incontrasse con lei...sono colleghi? si collegassero e non rompessero i cogl@@@i  a me!


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse il termine ti fa sembrare la definizione positiva, ma per me non lo è.
> E' solo una che ha dei problemi irrisolti e trova la sua affermazione non costruendosi una sua vita, ma mettendosi in competizione con un'altra donna.
> Non credo che sia casuale che donne del genere entrino in crisi dopo gravidanze ravvicinate che avrebbero dovuto farle crescere e invece hanno solo messo allo scoperto i loro problemi irrisolti di figlie e le hanno portate a cercare padri da rubare a ...madri.


 
Cara Persa,anche x me la definizione non è positiva...mi ha fatto solo piacere sentire che non sono io a giudicarla male...è lei che ce l'ha con me.O con chiunque non faccia quello che vuole lei.Ma non mi interessa più.La sensazione di malessere nei suoi confronti è svanita di un colpo:io con lei non c'entro niente.Lei nella mia vita è una perfetta estranea.Assurdo?E' quello che ho provato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> Cara Persa,anche x me la definizione non è positiva...mi ha fatto solo piacere sentire che non sono io a giudicarla male...è lei che ce l'ha con me.O con chiunque non faccia quello che vuole lei.Ma non mi interessa più.La sensazione di malessere nei suoi confronti è svanita di un colpo:io con lei non c'entro niente.*Lei nella mia vita è una perfetta estranea*.Assurdo?E' quello che ho provato.




























































Giusto!
Peccato che ti tocca sentirne l'odore!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Ottobre 2007)

*se danno retta a me...*



Rita ha detto:


> Anche il medico è pagato per aiutarti, anche il parrucchiere o l'estetista. E non per questo non fanno bene il loro lavoro.
> Io davvero prego fortissimamente tutti coloro che non hanno idea di cosa sia andare in analisi di riflettere su quanto le loro parole basate su una non-esperienza possano essere pericolose. Stessa cosa sugli psicofarmaci.
> Non parlo tanto di amarax: dato quello che è successo la sua reazione mi sembra più che giustificata. Parlo di persone che hanno davvero bisogno di un aiuto.
> I disturbi della personalità sono malattie serie e non è il caso che ognuno dica la sua. Una delle cose più disperanti per i depressi (come io sono stata, e non parlo delle persone tristi, parlo delle persone clinicamente malate di una malattia che si chiama depressione) è sentirsi dire che _non si fa abbastanza, che bisogna farsi forza, che è anche colpa loro se sono così, che dipende da loro. _Perchè in realtà un depresso da solo non ce la può fare solo decidendo di farsi coraggio. E so di cosa parlo.
> Nemmeno nei momenti più bui di scoramento e solitudine, di rabbia e paura ho mai scritto qui che ero depressa. Perchè uno che non ha avuto una depressione non ha idea di cosa io stia parlando e del danno enorme che sta facendo scoraggiando la gente a curarsi.


Tu ci sarai passata e l'hai vissuta a modo tuo...per come la vedo io...(e non e' detto che io non sia mai stato depresso....) uno inizia  a uscire da uno stato di depressione o di disturbo della personalita' quando ne sente il vero bisogno...quando e' pronto...non prima...e non c'e' psicologo che possa aiutarti in questo...

Poi onestamente Rita...e con tutto il rispetto per tutti coloro che leggono forum in rete...se uno da retta a me che scrivo su un forum e potrei essere chissa' chi..anche un ragazzino di 16 anni o un fossile di 80,non ha bisogno di uno psicologo....ma di un asilo...dove imparare a camminare...perche' se dai retta a uno che non sai nemmeno chi sia...stai messo davvero maluccio...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io non lo so. Per ofrtuna ho diverse amiche che fanno questo lavoro ed ho potuto parlare con loro. So soltanto che di solito il terapeuta ti dice di allontanarti, di separarti...alla compagna del mio ex Lui, lo psicologo aveva detto di lasciarlo, era nero che lei ci fosse tornata....Io tra voi e le amiche devo dire mi sento abbastanza in analisi...Però se a lei fa bene, bisogna fare di tutto.


 
Vorrei capire un poco in più di me.
Quanto incide il mio vissuto in casa mia e quanto il miei ideali,i progetti che avevamo fatto insieme.

Ora sono insieme a lavorare.Per la prima volta in 2 anni non sto male.Lui è padrone della sua vita.E la mia? il mio futuro è  al suo fianco? Una parte di me dice di no.
Oggi mi sento delusa da lui.E' un'altra prima volta che sto vivendo.
Se è tanto  preso da lei da non capire che tradisce non solo me ,i ns progetti...ma anche i ns figli...non riuscirò mai a farglielo capire standogli al fianco.

Forse mi serve solo mettere fuori i sentimenti e sentire la mia voce che racconta l'inferno che vivo...sentirmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



amarax ha detto:


> Vorrei capire un poco in più di me.
> Quanto incide il mio vissuto in casa mia e quanto il miei ideali,i progetti che avevamo fatto insieme.
> 
> Ora sono insieme a lavorare.Per la prima volta in 2 anni non sto male.Lui è padrone della sua vita.E la mia? il mio futuro è al suo fianco? Una parte di me dice di no.
> ...


Nessuno quando tradisce è consapevole o vuole accettare di tradire anche il progetto di vita e i figli, è convinto di vivere semplicemente la sua vita.
Però se i figli sono traditi lascialo decidere a loro.
Tu questo lo senti forte perché i figli fanno parte del tuo progetto di vita con lui, ma per loro, proiettati verso il futuro, il vostro progetto fa parte del passato.


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Persa dice bene, ma il vero problema credo che sia che tu, come tantissime donne, avendo marito e figli hai sempre avuto un progetto comunitario, ora che sarebbe tempo per un progetto di vita tutto tuo, anche se nell'ambito della famiglia, sei spaesata e hai riferimenti poco stabili. Credo che le risposte non le debba cercare fuori ma dentro di te, alla fine loro, gli altri, si prendono cura delle loro esigenze, nonostante possano essere vessatorie per chi sta loro accanto.  Non dico fai lo stesso, ma comincia a pensare a te come entità unica ed individuale; se starai bene tu, gli altri lo saranno, per quel che può importargli, a cascata.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Ho notato un cambiamento fortissimo: fino a ieri tu eri il "cattivo", come tuo padre, che voleva mettere la sua felicità davanti a quella della famiglia e dei figli. Oggi è lui il "cattivo", che mette la sua felicità davanti ai figli. Domanda: tu chi sei in questo contesto? un'altra figlia che non può agire, nè protestare, ma solo piangere nel silenzio della sua stanzetta? Un' estranea che guarda tutto accadere? Una moglie che decide? Creo la prima
Guarda i tuoi figli. Pensi che soffrano o soffriranno come hai fatto tu? Sbagli. Sono adulti, innanitutto, e tu eri solo una bambina. Inoltre tu non sei tua madre, ma una donna forte e coraggiosa, che per due anni ha lottato per proteggerli. Ora ha saggiamente capito che era una lotta coi mulini a vento, solitaria, e in una famiglia si è almeno in due.
Ti abbraccio tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche il medico è pagato per aiutarti, anche il parrucchiere o l'estetista. E non per questo non fanno bene il loro lavoro.
> Io davvero prego fortissimamente tutti coloro che non hanno idea di cosa sia andare in analisi di riflettere su quanto le loro parole basate su una non-esperienza possano essere pericolose. Stessa cosa sugli psicofarmaci.
> Non parlo tanto di amarax: dato quello che è successo la sua reazione mi sembra più che giustificata. Parlo di persone che hanno davvero bisogno di un aiuto.
> I disturbi della personalità sono malattie serie e non è il caso che ognuno dica la sua. Una delle cose più disperanti per i depressi (come io sono stata, e non parlo delle persone tristi, parlo delle persone clinicamente malate di una malattia che si chiama depressione) è sentirsi dire che _non si fa abbastanza, che bisogna farsi forza, che è anche colpa loro se sono così, che dipende da loro. _Perchè in realtà un depresso da solo non ce la può fare solo decidendo di farsi coraggio. E so di cosa parlo.
> Nemmeno nei momenti più bui di scoramento e solitudine, di rabbia e paura ho mai scritto qui che ero depressa. Perchè uno che non ha avuto una depressione non ha idea di cosa io stia parlando e del danno enorme che sta facendo scoraggiando la gente a curarsi.


 

Rita, non entro nel merito di cure per la depressione, che è una malattia, nonché uno squilibrio BIOCHIMICO del cervello, che puo' essere curato con appositi farmaci.

Ma Amarax è andata a parlare, a sfogarsi, non a "curarsi": di per se avere un marito adultero NON E' una malattia.

Che il medico dica "Non ho dubbi che  suo marito le voglia bene" a me sembra una pietosa locuzione generica, non certo oro colato mirato ad una terapia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 In questo senso, il prete che ti dice "Il matrimonio è anche sacrificio" non dice poi qualcosa di diverso,anzi, a mio avviso scavando c'è MOLTA piu' verità....


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara Persa,anche x me la definizione non è positiva...*mi ha fatto solo piacere sentire che non sono io a giudicarla male*...è lei che ce l'ha con me.O con chiunque non faccia quello che vuole lei.Ma non mi interessa più.La sensazione di malessere nei suoi confronti è svanita di un colpo:io con lei non c'entro niente.Lei nella mia vita è una perfetta estranea.Assurdo?E' quello che ho provato.


 
scusate, eh, ma come fa il dottor X  a diagnosticare i disturbi dell'amante del marito della sua paziente?

Su, per favore...siamo seri.


Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rita, non entro nel merito di cure per la depressione, che è una malattia, nonché uno squilibrio BIOCHIMICO del cervello, che puo' essere curato con appositi farmaci.
> 
> Ma Amarax è andata a parlare, a sfogarsi, non a "curarsi": di per se avere un marito adultero NON E' una malattia.
> 
> ...


 
No...veramente ha detto che  ama me e che con lei è una passione.
Con me c'è,o meglio c'era,il progetto della vita,dei figli..
Da uomo capisce il suo stato.interiore...la differenza di età...bello x un uomo di 53 anni scopare con una di 35...no? umano.Lasciare i problemi fuori da una camera d'albergo...bello,no? essere e sentrirsi padroni di 2 ore o 3...chiudere tutto il mondo fuori.Umano ma diabolico nel momento in cui _IO so._

Hai ragione.Il prete ci dice tutto.Dà tutto il senso della vita matrimoniale in una semplice formula  :Nel bene e nel male...in salute e in malattia...prometto di esserti fedele sempre di rispettarti  ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.Solo questo .Tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusate, eh, ma come fa il dottor X a diagnosticare i disturbi dell'amante del marito della sua paziente?
> 
> Su, per favore...siamo seri.
> 
> ...


in effetti anche a me suona di colossale cazzata...

sai una cosa? ho notato che ultimamente anche i medici specialisti stan diventando delle grandi puttane, pur di accattivarsi i clienti.
e che non mi si venga a dire che non è vero...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> No...veramente ha detto che ama me e che con lei è una passione.
> Con me c'è,o meglio c'era,il progetto della vita,dei figli..
> Da uomo capisce il suo stato.interiore...la differenza di età...bello x un uomo di 53 anni scopare con una di 35...no? umano.Lasciare i problemi fuori da una camera d'albergo...bello,no? essere e sentrirsi padroni di 2 ore o 3...chiudere tutto il mondo fuori.Umano ma diabolico nel momento in cui _IO so._
> 
> Hai ragione.Il prete ci dice tutto.Dà tutto il senso della vita matrimoniale in una semplice formula :Nel bene e nel male...in salute e in malattia...prometto di esserti fedele sempre di rispettarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.Solo questo .Tutto.


cioè, Amarax, abbi pazienza... ma quello che dici non sta ne in cielo ne in terra..


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusate, eh, ma come fa il dottor X a diagnosticare i disturbi dell'amante del marito della sua paziente?
> 
> Su, per favore...siamo seri.
> 
> ...


Ho detto a lui del ns incontro e della telefonata...ed i suoi auguri a me.
Non so se ricordi che lei mi disse:Sapevo che mio marito aveva problemi ma l'ho voluto sposare lo stesso...Mi avevano avvisato che tuo marito era così ma...avevo voglia di una storia normale...auguro a te quello che auguri a me...
Queste le cose pià significative accompagnate le prime due dalla mano destra che faceva il cenno di chi va avanti...all'epoca mi venne da paragonarla ad un tir...
Lo credo possibile che è disturbata.
Io non avrei sposato un uomo con problemi di identità sessuale.
Non avrei iniziato una relazione con nessuno,figurati con UNO così...
Cmq lo è o non lo è ,mi sta sugli zebedei...ho provato a salvare la mia famiglia con tutto l'amore e tutto il dolore...non ci sono riuscita.
Il  terapeuta mi serve ora...Mi deve aiutare a trovare il modo meno doloroso x uscirne io ed i miei figli.
Loro 2 facessero quello che vogliono.
Va a Venezia.Mi ha chiesto di andare con lui.Gli ho detto di no.Non lascio i miei figli x andare con lui...a fare che? ci andasse con lei.Stesso lavoro.Stessi interessi.Stesso modo di vivere.Io resto a casa mia dove respiro pulizia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2007)

*riposa*

Hai tanto bisogno di riposo...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti anche a me suona di colossale cazzata...
> 
> sai una cosa? ho notato che ultimamente *anche i medici specialisti stan diventando delle grandi puttane, pur di accattivarsi i clienti.*
> e che non mi si venga a dire che non è vero...


 
Non so.Forse ha detto quello che volevo sentrmi dire?
Cmq non gli chiedo questo.
Devo capire che fare ...come non sbagliare con i ragazzi...
Se no faccio da sola


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai tanto bisogno di riposo...


come fai a saperlo?
Infatti sto dormendo tanto


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non so.Forse ha detto quello che volevo sentrmi dire?
> Cmq non gli chiedo questo.
> Devo capire che fare ...come non sbagliare con i ragazzi...
> Se no faccio da sola


sei disarmante... lasciatelo dire...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei disarmante... lasciatelo dire...


Vivo in un mondo tutto e solo mio.Dove ho sempre cercato di rispettare tutti.
Mi trovo a fare i conti con un'amara realtà.Sto cercando di venirne fuori....

*Disarmante xchè*?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Vivo in un mondo tutto e solo mio.Dove ho sempre cercato di rispettare tutti.
> Mi trovo a fare i conti con un'amara realtà.Sto cercando di venirne fuori....
> 
> *Disarmante xchè*?


 
perché continui a credere che il problema sia solo l'amante di tuo marito.
scusa sai... io sono arrivata tanto così dal suicidio ma mio marito l'ho buttato fuori casa...
è tornato lui da me, anzi, non ha mai nemmeno smesso di tormentarmi... veniva, andava, sfasciava chitarre, pentole, quadri.. dai lasciamo perdere (grandissima cazzata ho fatto poi io a lasciarlo tornare...)


----------



## Old amarax (3 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché continui a credere che il problema sia solo l'amante di tuo marito.
> scusa sai... io sono arrivata tanto così dal suicidio ma mio marito l'ho buttato fuori casa...
> è tornato lui da me, anzi, non ha mai nemmeno smesso di tormentarmi... veniva, andava, sfasciava chitarre, pentole, quadri.. dai lasciamo perdere (grandissima cazzata ho fatto poi io a lasciarlo tornare...)


 
Il problema è anche lui.Ed io.Lui che non si accontente di una sola sonna o me o lei.Il problema sono io che non metto la parola fine al mio sogno.

Anna...forse ci somigliamo.Io con tutti i freni tirati in più rispetto a te...forse arriverò alla tua conclusione.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema è anche lui.Ed io.Lui che non si accontente di una sola sonna o me o lei.Il problema sono io che non metto la parola fine al mio sogno.
> 
> Anna...forse ci somigliamo.Io con tutti i freni tirati in più rispetto a te...forse arriverò alla tua conclusione.


 
a me quello che lascia di sasso è il comportamento di tuo marito. 
non il tuo. tu vivi nel momento che vivi. sei totalmente assorbita dal casino pazzesco che subisci - ed affronti- come puoi. come potrei non capirti, Amarax???
è di una crudeltà pazzesca. ti sta uccidendo goccia a goccia, ogni giorno che passa.. e non ti credere che non capisca quello che è capace di dirti pur di tenerti buona... solo che tu devi trovare la forza di mettere uno stop a questo andazzo.
vada poi come deve andare... o va per sempre o torna. ma almeno avrai fatto qualcosa. se continui così tu muori...
sorella... io sono più scema di te perché me lo sono ripreso.pensa che cazzata ho fattooooooo. ma se non lo avessi buttato fuori casa mentre mi tradiva sarei morta.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> *No...veramente ha detto che ama me e che con lei è una passione.*
> Con me c'è,o meglio c'era,il progetto della vita,dei figli..
> *Da uomo capisce il suo stato.interiore...la differenza di età...bello x un uomo di 53 anni scopare con una di 35...no? umano.Lasciare i problemi fuori da una camera d'albergo...bello,no? essere e sentrirsi padroni di 2 ore o 3...chiudere tutto il mondo fuori.Umano ma diabolico nel momento in cui IO so.*
> 
> Hai ragione.Il prete ci dice tutto.Dà tutto il senso della vita matrimoniale in una semplice formula :Nel bene e nel male...in salute e in malattia...prometto di esserti fedele sempre di rispettarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.Solo questo .Tutto.


 
da un lato mi fai tenerezza, dall'altro...mi irriti (con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore).
Ovvio che avevo capito che a detta del medico (sic! A dire simili banalità sono capace pure io gratis!) eri tu quella cui tuo marito vuole bene!

Ci mancherebbe anche che ti odiasse 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Meritate tutti e due, tu e il marito, qualche sano schiaffone. Tu per perdere tempo con lui e l'altra nullità, invece di ricostruire te, lui, per il niente di uomo che è, sbattendoti in faccia il suo amorazzo.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2007)

e vuoi che ti dica come mi tormenta adesso?
per esempio. oggi pomeriggio mi ha tel al lavoro. dov'è quella giacca così e colà che non trovo? 
io. è nell'armadio nella camera x dove teniamo le cose invernali
lui. non la trovo
io. cerca meglio
lui. porca puttana te e quell'altra che mi spostate le cose è ora di finirla.

dopo 5 min.
lui. ho trovato un'altra giacca. ma è mia?
io. no di tuo nonno.
lui. come di mio nonno, senti non ho voglia di scherzare. è mia o no?
io. ma vai a fanculo.

e ma che cazzo. 50 tel al giorno per ogni cazzata. ma chi me lo ha fatto fare a me di ricominciare?


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Sai cosa significa crudeltà mentale? Quella che mette in atto tuo marito, con il supporto di quella mezza calza, contro di te!!
Quello che dicono conta come un due di briscola.... è che loro sono sbagliati ma vogliono che tu pensi di esserlo a tua volta.... crudeltà, pura crudeltà per induzione!!!
Liberatene... e continua a dormire tanto, aiuta la fase di esaurimento psicofisico che accompagna queste situazioni.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e*  lui. porca puttana te e quell'altra che mi spostate le cose è ora di finirla.*


Quindi Anna A l'amante è diventata TEXT anziché SUBTEXT?!

E te lo tieni?!

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e vuoi che ti dica come mi tormenta adesso?
> per esempio. oggi pomeriggio mi ha tel al lavoro. dov'è quella giacca così e colà che non trovo?
> io. è nell'armadio nella camera x dove teniamo le cose invernali
> lui. non la trovo
> ...


la prima davvero non la capisco...alla seconda, avrei risposto: no, è dell'idraulico...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quindi Anna A l'amante è diventata TEXT anziché SUBTEXT?!
> 
> E te lo tieni?!
> 
> Bacio!


ahahaha no no... mi manca solo questo...
no. quell'altra è la signora che viene a stirare e prova a tenere in ordine gli armadi...prima che ci metta dentro le mani lui.


----------



## Rebecca (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rita, non entro nel merito di cure per la depressione, che è una malattia, nonché uno squilibrio BIOCHIMICO del cervello, che puo' essere curato con appositi farmaci.
> 
> Ma Amarax è andata a parlare, a sfogarsi, non a "curarsi": di per se avere un marito adultero NON E' una malattia.
> 
> ...


Verena, infatti ho precisato che Amarax ha dei motivi validi per sentirsi così, senza per questo dover parlare di depressione. Io rispondevo a chi stigmatizza il ricorso alla terapia tout court. Che poi mi insegna l'esperienza di anni di terapia che un bravo terapeuta nè ti dà sempre ragione nè ti dice cosa fare. Io credo che nemmeno quello che dicono vada preso nel senso letterale delle parole, ma dell'effetto/reazione che quelle parole provocano e che loro intendono provocare.
Piccolo esempio: la mia terapeuta mi disse che il mio ex forse sarebbe tornato. Allo stesso tempo mi spingeva a non contarci e a comportarmi come se non lo avrebbe fatto. Quindi il pensiero di una possibilità rimaneva quel tanto per non gettarmi nell'angoscia, ma non abbastaza da farmi vivere in quella attesa. Suppongo a distanza che lei sapesse benissimo che non sarebbe successo ma capiva anche che io non ero in grado di gestire l'ansia che questa consapevolezza di dava e mi ci ha accompagnato a farmela. Forse era così. Non lo so. 
Ma non giudicate fuori dal contesto le parole di un terapeuta. Che poi le ha anche detto tra le righe che lei non ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Rebecca (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusate, eh, ma come fa il dottor X a diagnosticare i disturbi dell'amante del marito della sua paziente?
> 
> Su, per favore...siamo seri.
> 
> ...


ecco, quello che sostenevo nel post precedente. il dottor x dice cose che non sono verità assoluta ma che sono funzionali alla riflessione e alla risalita di una persona che sta in fondo.


----------



## Rebecca (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti anche a me suona di colossale cazzata...
> 
> sai una cosa? ho notato che ultimamente anche i medici specialisti stan diventando delle grandi puttane, pur di accattivarsi i clienti.
> e che non mi si venga a dire che non è vero...


Molti sì. Ma nota che lui le ha detto che non era tanto lei ad avere bisogno di andare da lui, ma il marito.
Ragazzi, se Amarax è aiutata da questa cosa, perchè le volete togliere la ciambella di salvataggio? 
L'importante è scegliere bravi professionisti e non è difficile riconoscerli informandosi.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

mi permetto di aggiungere che anceh noi alla fine siamo in analisi, qui, come tutti coloro che vengono a chiedere consiglio. 
Quante volte abbiamo detto "tanto poi farai quel che vorrai"? perchè sappiamo che per molti è un passaggio obbligato di sfogo, ma tempi e modi di ognuno sono personalissimi!
Amarax ha provato a lasciarlo, aveva deciso, poi è tornata sui suoi passi. Non era convinta, l'avevamo convinta noi. Ci deve arrivare da sola. Forse parlando con qualcuno sarà più facile....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi permetto di aggiungere che anceh noi alla fine siamo in analisi, qui, come tutti coloro che vengono a chiedere consiglio.
> Quante volte abbiamo detto "tanto poi farai quel che vorrai"? perchè sappiamo che per molti è un passaggio obbligato di sfogo, ma tempi e modi di ognuno sono personalissimi!
> ....


 
..come quando io consiglio di leggere i libri!
Pero' qui è gratis! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  (e non paghiamo la casa al mare di nessun psicanalista!)

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..come quando io consiglio di leggere i libri!
> Pero' qui è gratis!
> 
> 
> ...


vero.... ma forse lui di persona riesce a capire meglio i suoi tempi e le sue esigenze. Noi non ci siamo riuscite, forse per la troppa foga nel convinverla a cacciarlo di casa. Inoltre magari le sa suggerire come comportarsi coi figli... insomma... magari la casa al mare no ma l'abbonamento in palestra per ora glielo concediamo (tradotto: qualche seduta sì, una dipendenza.... non in questo caso!)


----------



## Verena67 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vero.... ma forse lui di persona riesce a capire meglio i suoi tempi e le sue esigenze. Noi non ci siamo riuscite, forse per la troppa foga nel convinverla a cacciarlo di casa. Inoltre magari le sa suggerire come comportarsi coi figli... insomma... magari la casa al mare no ma l'abbonamento in palestra per ora glielo concediamo (tradotto: qualche seduta sì, una dipendenza.... non in questo caso!)


 
beh, non dimenticare la pluralità di voci qui dentro.
C'è di tutto e di piu'.
Io per esempio non le ho affatto detto di andar via di casa, bensì  (compreso che non è il tipo di donna che lo farebbe) le ho consigliato di investire su se stessa.

Credo che un marito cui non si lavino piu' i calzini, non si stirino piu' le camicie e non si prepari piu' il brodino ci metta poco a raddrizzarsi...anche senza gesti eclatanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, non dimenticare la pluralità di voci qui dentro.
> C'è di tutto e di piu'.
> Io per esempio non le ho affatto detto di andar via di casa, bensì (compreso che non è il tipo di donna che lo farebbe) le ho consigliato di investire su se stessa.
> 
> ...


Io per raddrizzarlo avrei un altro sistema...hai presente i manici di scopa?!!?


----------



## Old amarax (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vero.... ma forse lui di persona riesce a capire meglio i suoi tempi e le sue esigenze. *Noi non ci siamo riuscite, forse per la troppa foga nel convinverla a cacciarlo di casa*. Inoltre magari le sa suggerire come comportarsi coi figli... insomma... magari la casa al mare no ma l'abbonamento in palestra per ora glielo concediamo (tradotto: qualche seduta sì, una dipendenza.... non in questo caso!)


 
Ci sto arrivando ogni giorno di più...


----------



## Old amarax (4 Ottobre 2007)

*incontro avvocato*

Ho chiesto se è possibile che la ns casa vada solo ai ns figli.Si può fare se nel corso della separazione viene posta la condizione che sia un assegno vitalizio a loro due.In caso cntrario un eventuale altro figlio nato in un'altra relazione avrebbe diritto alla sua parte x la parte del padre.Lui ancora non lo sa.
Sapevate che sarei andata dall'avvocato x problemi di famiglia,vero?
La cosa che mi ha fatto scattare è avvenuta ieri sera.E' tornato nero.Molto tardi senza nemmeno chiamarmi.Cos' io alle 22 ho chiamato lui ed era occupato.Chiamo lei a casa con il riservato...occupato.La nausea mi ha sopraffatto.Libero lui.Libera lei.Tornato...chiesto...discussione con lei.Cioè lui,porta qui,in casa mia,la faccia ci chi litiga con l'amante.Ma è fuori di testa di brutto.Cena.A letto gli dico"non pensare alla discussione con lei.Pensa che devi fare xchè con me hai chiuso".Porta a lei a vedere la tua faccia che hai perso me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Assurdo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 No vero.
I soldi dello psicoterapeuta li spendo in un altro modo.


----------



## Old amarax (4 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e vuoi che ti dica come mi tormenta adesso?
> per esempio. oggi pomeriggio mi ha tel al lavoro. dov'è quella giacca così e colà che non trovo?
> io. è nell'armadio nella camera x dove teniamo le cose invernali
> lui. non la trovo
> ...


 
Non c'è che dire...tuo marito ed il mio si contendono la fascia x lo stron@o dell'anno.
Abbiamo fatto qualcosa x meritarli?


----------



## Old amarax (4 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> da un lato mi fai tenerezza, dall'altro...mi irriti (con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore).
> Ovvio che avevo capito che a detta del medico (sic! A dire simili banalità sono capace pure io gratis!) eri tu quella cui tuo marito vuole bene!
> 
> Ci mancherebbe anche che ti odiasse
> ...


L'ha fatto una volta di troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado avanti stavolta.L'ho giurato a me stessa...e siccome la "signora" mi fece sapere che lo lasciava e mi fece gli auguri...sto meditando di fare lo stesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...Scusa se mi sono messa nella vostra storia...ma il mio era un amore puro e sincero...ti auguro di non soffrire mai più...Dio renda a te raddoppato quello che tu auguri a...me 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Che ne dite?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

Mio marito mi diceva spesso che ero la persona più buona che avesse mai conosciuto ...non ha mai conosciuto te!
Però forse non è bontà è anche difficoltà ad esprimere sentimenti negativi.
Quando riuscirai farai quel che è giusto per liberarati della tua scimmia sulla spalla ...che è tuo marito.
E' un rapporto che è una cosa distruttiva.
Lui veramente utilizza te come spazio su cui riversare le angosce che vive con lei. Solo comprenderà l'inconsistenza positiva di quella relazione.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Per come si comporta tu sei il suo "ammortizzatore" e sono certa che l'altra lo lascia per un solo motivo, ha capito com'è!!!!
Lascialo e vedrai cosa significa vedere un uomo in.... caduta libera mentre finalmente tu stai alla finestra!!!  
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per come si comporta tu sei il suo "ammortizzatore" e sono certa che l'altra lo lascia per un solo motivo, ha capito com'è!!!!
> Lascialo e vedrai cosa significa vedere un uomo in.... caduta libera mentre finalmente tu stai alla finestra!!!
> Bruja


seee... ma mai...
guarda, io Amarax la capisco al 100% a parte il fatto che io a differenza sua sono meno calma.
questo tipo di uomini hanno la capacità di mandarti fuori di testa con mille ricatti morali e assistenziali.
mah. io avevo chiuso con il mio, e guarda qua. è tornato ma io per lui sono trasparente come sempre e in più mi tormenta per ogni stronzata.
io non mi sento di dirle niente. mio marito è peggio del suo. riesce ancora a far leva sui miei sentimenti per lui. cogliona che sono. la differenza fra me e lei è che io per difendermi mi sono fatta un amante e ho il mio mestiere che mi tiene occupata la testa. ma nella sostanza non cambia niente...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> seee... ma mai...
> guarda, io Amarax la capisco al 100% a parte il fatto che io a differenza sua sono meno calma.
> questo tipo di uomini hanno la capacità di mandarti fuori di testa con mille ricatti morali e assistenziali.
> mah. io avevo chiuso con il mio, e guarda qua. è tornato ma io per lui sono trasparente come sempre e in più mi tormenta per ogni stronzata.
> io non mi sento di dirle niente. mio marito è peggio del suo. riesce ancora a far leva sui miei sentimenti per lui. cogliona che sono. la differenza fra me e lei è che io per difendermi mi sono fatta un amante e ho il mio mestiere che mi tiene occupata la testa. ma nella sostanza non cambia niente...


 
Infatti io ho detto lascialo!!!  A significare che deve uscire dai suoi giochi al massacro e fare sì che si confronti con la sua vita senza che lei faccia da stampella! Ma il solo modo di replicare a questi è NON farli MAI rientrare!!!
Tanto è provato che possono solo petgiorare la qualità di vita di tutta la famiglia.
Il vero problema non è il marito (suo i tuo)  ma il non dare spazio o appiglio.
Biosogna trattarli come un virus.... evitarli!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti io ho detto lascialo!!! A significare che deve uscire dai suoi giochi al massacro e fare sì che si confronti con la sua vita senza che lei faccia da stampella! Ma il solo modo di replicare a questi è NON farli MAI rientrare!!!
> Tanto è provato che possono solo petgiorare la qualità di vita di tutta la famiglia.
> Il vero problema non è il marito (suo i tuo) ma il non dare spazio o appiglio.
> Biosogna trattarli come un virus.... evitarli!!
> Bruja


a riuscirci... hai ragione è un virus! è il virus dell'amore riconosciuto, sentito, vissuto. quello.
la difficoltà non è riconoscersi nell'identikit della donna che ama troppo. no.
la difficoltà è accettare che quell'essere speciale (mio marito lo è per il talento e altre cose) in realtà con te fa lo stronzo.
io lo so. quello che non so è come fare a non averlo più nel cuore.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> a riuscirci... hai ragione è un virus! è il virus dell'amore riconosciuto, sentito, vissuto. quello.
> la difficoltà non è riconoscersi nell'identikit della donna che ama troppo. no.
> la difficoltà è accettare che quell'essere speciale (mio marito lo è per il talento e altre cose) in realtà con te fa lo stronzo.
> io lo so. quello che non so è come fare a non averlo più nel cuore.


E' la prismaticità del carattere di ognuno, quello che abbiamo amato in parte si è mantenuto, e noi per quella parte che ormai è solo un sembiante, viviamo un rapporto "alla memoria" e non ci convinciamo che se si prendono due carote al giorno e venti bastonate, l'unico modo per sopravvivere è trovarsi le carote altrove.......
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'ha fatto una volta di troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dico che la vendetta è un'arma a doppio taglio e ti farà sentire cattiva come lei e come lui e potrebbe essere un alibi per ricominciare con lui (della serie è stronzo ma lo sono anche io).
E dico che ieri avresti dovuto lasciargli le lenzuola sul divano (piegate) e chiudere la porta della stanza. Per cominciare.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dico che la vendetta è un'arma a doppio taglio e ti farà sentire cattiva come lei e come lui e potrebbe essere un alibi per ricominciare con lui (della serie è stronzo ma lo sono anche io).
> E dico che ieri avresti dovuto lasciargli le lenzuola sul divano (piegate) e chiudere la porta della stanza. Per cominciare.


sì.giusto. solo che tipi come suo marito e mio marito non ti lasciano dormire in pace, se li abbandoni al loro destino.
oh. qui sembra che parliamo di marziani... ma non è affatto così.
i mariti rincoglioniti sono peggio dei marziani. dai marziani se non altro sai che vuoi difenderti, dai mariti rincoglioniti non sai come arginarti. è un casino.
no. sono sicura. non ho più dubbi dopo quello che vivo. un marito perso per un altra va cacciato di casa ma soprattutto non va mai riammesso.
perché tanto non è vero niente che sono persi di un'altra... per loro conta solo il loro edonismo.
che vadano a fanculo.
fanculo è la parola che più spesso di altre dico a mio marito, ultimamente.
e lui mi risponde: brava, brava: tuo figlio (ndr mio figlio...) ha bisogno di tutti e due, tu con il tuo modo di fare tendi a fargli odiare suo padre (alias lui..).
bah. fanculo. tanto per non perdere l'abitudine.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché tanto non è vero niente che sono persi di un'altra... m*per loro conta solo il loro edonismo*


Tendo fortissimamente a concordare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tendo fortissimamente a concordare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fortissimamente: SI'.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì.giusto. solo che tipi come suo marito e mio marito non ti lasciano dormire in pace, se li abbandoni al loro destino.
> oh. qui sembra che parliamo di marziani... ma non è affatto così.
> i mariti rincoglioniti sono peggio dei marziani. dai marziani se non altro sai che vuoi difenderti, dai mariti rincoglioniti non sai come arginarti. è un casino.
> no. sono sicura. non ho più dubbi dopo quello che vivo. *un marito perso per un altra va cacciato di casa ma soprattutto non va mai riammesso.*
> ...


 
E' un errore rimediabile, direi...


----------



## Old amarax (5 Ottobre 2007)

*telefonata della mattina e incontro con lui*

Stamane ho chiamato x parlare con il "piccolo".Era uscito.C'era lui.Gli dico che dobbiamo assolutamente parlare.Che ieri io ho parlato con l'avvocato.<Di che?> <del fatto che IO sono esausta e vedere la tua faccia che soffre x lei...del fatto che vivi un'esistenza parallela.Basta.Non voglio più vedere niente.Non voglio più parlare> <tu non mi credi...non voglio andare via da te....>

Stesse parole ripetute stasera prima del turno.Io in lacrime(erano giorni che animata dalla rabbia non lo facevo) avevo tra le mani le pagine scaricate da internet della "separazione x addebbito ".Pare che una relazione extraconiugale di lunga durata(2 anni e 3 mesi lo sono??) sia motivo di addebbito...gli volevo dare quelle pagine...ho pensato che doveva lavorare...me le sono conservate nel comodino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















*Cara Anna*...siamo sulla stessa barca...Non riusciamo ad accettare che l'uomo che abbiamo sposato non è più l'uomo che abbiamo al ns fianco.
Tu dici fanculo...io Va a cagare....ma stiamo qui . Ca@@o!!!

Donne divorziate del forum dite la verità:amavate ancora vostro marito quando lo avete cacciato fuori?.Per favore ditemi la verità.Vi prego


----------



## Old amarax (5 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio marito mi diceva spesso che ero la persona più buona che avesse mai conosciuto ...non ha mai conosciuto te!
> Però forse non è bontà è anche difficoltà ad esprimere sentimenti negativi.
> Quando riuscirai farai quel che è giusto per liberarati della tua scimmia sulla spalla ...che è tuo marito.
> *E' un rapporto che è una cosa distruttiva.*
> *Lui veramente utilizza te come spazio su cui riversare le angosce che vive con lei.* Solo comprenderà l'inconsistenza positiva di quella relazione.


 
Gli ho detto che è crudele a farmi vivere anche il suo dolore x lei.Lui dice che soffre x  sè,non x lei?'???????????????non lo capisco più.Mi arrendo e bastano due parole ben assestate e mi fa tornare più indietro.Come i gamberi.

Dice che è normale che a casa si faccia vedere come sta.Gli ho chiesto quando litiga con me che fa.Ha poco tempo.Scopa inca@@ato?...Non è del solito umore ed anche lei se ne accorge.Cmq pare che la discussione sia legata al fatto che lei tira la corda xchè vuole che vada con lei o niente.Ma poi in 2-3 giorni cambia idea e fanno pace.Bè gli ho anticipato che io sono spalle al muro e non voglio più continuare così.Tirare fuori le pagine della separazione mi dovrà aiutare a fargli capire che questa volta faccio sul serio


----------



## Old amarax (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì.giusto. solo che tipi come suo marito e mio marito non ti lasciano dormire in pace, se li abbandoni al loro destino.
> oh. qui sembra che parliamo di marziani... ma non è affatto così.
> i mariti rincoglioniti sono peggio dei marziani. dai marziani se non altro sai che vuoi difenderti, dai mariti rincoglioniti non sai come arginarti. è un casino.
> no. sono sicura. non ho più dubbi dopo quello che vivo. un marito perso per un altra va cacciato di casa ma soprattutto non va mai riammesso.
> ...


 
SEMBRA MIO MARITO!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Disse lo stasso all'ultima lòitigata con fuga fuori casa:BRAVA ADESSO HAI FATTO CAPIRE TUTTO A TUO FIGLIO!!1 Io ho fatto capire i casini che TU stai facendo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sante ad honorem! o almeno,non volendo essere blasfeme.MARTIRI.MARTIRE sì ce lo meritiamo!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che è crudele a farmi vivere anche il suo dolore x lei.Lui dice che soffre x sè,non x lei?'???????????????non lo capisco più.Mi arrendo e bastano due parole ben assestate e mi fa tornare più indietro.Come i gamberi.
> 
> Dice che è normale che a casa si faccia vedere come sta.Gli ho chiesto quando litiga con me che fa.Ha poco tempo.Scopa inca@@ato?...Non è del solito umore ed anche lei se ne accorge.Cmq pare che la discussione sia legata al fatto che lei tira la corda xchè vuole che vada con lei o niente.Ma poi in 2-3 giorni cambia idea e fanno pace.Bè gli ho anticipato che io sono spalle al muro e non voglio più continuare così.Tirare fuori le pagine della separazione mi dovrà aiutare a fargli capire che questa volta faccio sul serio


Amarax, sorella... non so davvero come fai a sopportare.
io sopporto solo lui e lui sopporta me. ma non potrei mai più tornare indietro ai momenti del tradimento... io l'ho buttato fuori con il cuore che mi diceva: non farlo.
ma l'ho fatto. è tornato lui dopo 7 mesi a storia finita, anche se in quei 7 mesi non aveva mai smesso di venire a casa per ogni stronzata.
ma cosa credi. adesso è qua ma io per lui sono trasparente uguale. pensa che ho un amante e lui si incazza con me solo perché faccio tardi...
bah. mi dò della cogliona e basta. tutto da rifare e stop.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> SEMBRA MIO MARITO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no. ma quale santa... ne santa ne martire. è che non so più cosa cazzo fare con lui. è un delirio. e ogni volta che parlo di separazione scatta il piano x. si lamenta con suo figlio che IO voglio buttarlo fuori casa e che lui non capisce perchè e giù casini...


----------



## Old amarax (5 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no no. ma quale santa... ne santa ne martire. è che non so più cosa cazzo fare con lui. è un delirio. e ogni volta che parlo di separazione scatta il piano x. *si lamenta con suo figlio che IO voglio buttarlo fuori casa e che lui non capisce perchè e giù casini...*


 
non è possibile! Ma davvero sono così bambini!Crescendo regrediscono??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io mi sento 100 anni.Fra l'altro maturati in 2 anni!

E tuo figlio quanti anni ha? Dimmi che non somiglia al padre....i miei somigliano x l'aspetto ma dentro no!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non è possibile! Ma davvero sono così bambini!Crescendo regrediscono???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assomiglia a tutti e due, sia per carattere che per i caratteri somatici.
è legatissimo a suo padre e io passo per la rompiscatole che ha sempre qualcosa di cui lamentarsi.
dai dai... che casino di uomo.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

*al telefono*

Gli ho detto che voglio la separazione.Che sono esausta.Esasperata da questa relazione che dura da troppo tempo.
Lui...è rimasto sorpreso ...se ci amiamo...saremo la prima cppia che si divide amandosi.
almeno ora lo sa.
Voglio vedere sulla sua faccia il dolore xchè ha perso me.
Il mio lui lo ocnosce bene.
Gl ho detto che non sono mai stata un peso nella vita di nessuno.Lui che non sono unpeso nella sua vita...nemmeno ora che mi comporto così.Xchè ho ragione a stare male.
Che lui ha na testa di merda.
Gli ho ripetuto le sue parole<Ora non ho altro da offrirti,in questo momento,e non so per quanto tempo ancora...>.
La mia risposta è <non lo voglio quello che puoi offrirmi.Non mi basta>
Sapete come sto? così 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Ed il laghetto di lacrime sotto questa faccina è piccolo.Troppo piccolo x le lacrime che mi escono dagli occhi...dall'anima.


----------



## Old fay (6 Ottobre 2007)

*certo gli uomini....*

...sono tutti delle merdacce!!! Scusate se offendo qualcuno. Mia cugina siè separata la scorsa settimana. Lui ha un'altra da 7 anni, da quando hanno avuto la prima bimba. Lui ha sempre negato ma vivono praticamente insieme...in Tirbunale lui ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che l'amava, che questo era solo un proforma per poi tornare insieme, che tutto questo sarebbe servito a rafforzare il loro legame...Vi rendete conto??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Quante se ne dicono..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

*forse*

Forse è cambiato qualcosa in lui.Forse.
Non gli credo.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

*e non capisce*






















Non capisce com'è possibile dopo tutto quello che ho fatto in 2 anni...all'improvviso io abbia potuto prendere questa decisione 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Eì proprio x questo.
Voi almeno lo capite?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non capisce com'è possibile dopo tutto quello che ho fatto in 2 anni...all'improvviso io abbia potuto prendere questa decisione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo vede come una decisione presa all'improvviso perchè lui non si è mai manco chiesto cosa stavi passando tu, visto che tu non hai dato segni di "insofferenza" fino ad oggi.

Egoista allo stremo direi!

Ma anche spietattamente consapevole che ha ancora potere su di te, che tu ancora speri che lui possa scegliere te...ma come dice quella bellissima frase di de andrè*..."continuerai a farti scegliere o alla fine sceglierai??"*

Lui sta male? non è un problema tuo, è stata una sua scelta, ha fatto e disfatto tutto lui con le sue mani.... 
Tu vorresti rimediare alle sue cazzate, ma non puoi sostituirti a lui, nè al suo modo di ragionare ed agire...puoi solo agire PER TE!


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Non capisce com'è possibile dopo tutto quello che ho fatto in 2 anni...all'improvviso io abbia potuto prendere questa decisione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si è rotta la corda e lui è ancora dell'idea che fosse un elastico da poter tirare all'infinito.... non se e capacita perchè non ti riconosce capacità decisionale.
Adesso è probabile che certi di farti ricredere e di tirare (a chiacchiere) i remi in barca.  Non ci cascare...  è terrorizzato dalla possibilità che possa godersi l'altra SENZA la "cuccia" che tu gli tenevi calda, ordinata e pulita!! Di sentimenti non parlerei, dubito perfino che ce ne siano fra loro... tanta insipienza ed egoismo devono pur essere dovuti ad impossibilità di stare su un piano "emotivo nobile". 
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo vede come una decisione presa all'improvviso perchè lui non si è mai manco chiesto cosa stavi passando tu, visto che tu non hai dato segni di "insofferenza" fino ad oggi.
> 
> Egoista allo stremo direi!
> 
> ...


Qual'è la canzone che dici? Io ho riesumato IO NASCERO' di Loretta Goggi.


E' quello che gli ho detto<Non ti posso aiutare è un problema tuo>
<Io voglio vivere la mia vita  a modo mio...questo non lo è.Non mi piace...mi devo tirare fuori.>

Risultato: viso da dolore.Per ME non x lei

E' l'unica cosa che mi fa stare bene.Strano?


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si è rotta la corda e lui è ancora dell'idea che fosse un elastico da poter tirare all'infinito.... non se e capacita perchè non ti riconosce capacità decisionale.
> *Adesso è probabile che certi di farti ricredere e di tirare (a chiacchiere) i remi in barca. Non ci cascare... è terrorizzato dalla possibilità che possa godersi l'altra SENZA la "cuccia" che tu gli tenevi calda, ordinata e pulita!!* Di sentimenti non parlerei, dubito perfino che ce ne siano fra loro... tanta insipienza ed egoismo devono pur essere dovuti ad impossibilità di stare su un piano "emotivo nobile".
> Bruja


 
Hai ragione.Questo spiegherebbe le parole <Forse adesso è diverso> Nel senso che l'ultima discussione avuta con lei (della quale mi sono puntualmente accorta),potrebbe essere la determinante.
Io non gli credo e così gli ho finalmente detto della separazione.E' la prima volta che lo faccio seriamente.

L'altra vuole una convivenza in piena regola.Che lui non vuole.Io sospetto che sia x i figli piccoli di lei....lui dice di no che non sarebbero un problema...e chi ci crede?


----------



## Old amarax (6 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...sono tutti delle merdacce!!! Scusate se offendo qualcuno. Mia cugina siè separata la scorsa settimana. Lui ha un'altra da 7 anni, da quando hanno avuto la prima bimba. Lui ha sempre negato ma vivono praticamente insieme...in Tirbunale lui ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che l'amava, che questo era solo un proforma per poi tornare insieme, che tutto questo sarebbe servito a rafforzare il loro legame...Vi rendete conto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho una lettera di mio padre a mia madre...<questo è servito a ritrovarci,mia  amata...è stato solo un peccato veniale...>Datata 1963:io avevo 6 anni....e non era la prima volta....decine di peccati veniali.
Il mondo non cambia...non è cambiato....cambierà?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho una lettera di mio padre a mia madre...<questo è servito a ritrovarci,mia amata...è stato solo un peccato veniale...>Datata 1963:io avevo 6 anni....e non era la prima volta....decine di peccati veniali.
> Il mondo non cambia...non è cambiato....cambierà?


Il tuo mondo, ora, se lo vuoi, tu lo puoi cambiare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O vuoi che i tuoi figli si trovino a leggere fra vent'anni una lettera simile?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

Amarax sai una cosa? ... credo che se tu lo avessi sbattuto fuori di casa 2anni fa "Forse" e sottolineo forse,  avresti avuto delle buone possibilita' di recuperare tuo marito ed il matrimonio/unione.

Oggi e' troppo tardi, hai perduto una occasione d'oro ... o accetti le sue condizioni, o accetti le sue condizioni, non c'e' via d'uscita.


Ti resta solo da fare e, da subito, separazione legale intestazione della casa ai figli con vitalizio a te.

Smettila di individuare il male, il nemico LEI ... Lui Ti ha tradita, Lui Ha mancato nei Tuoi riguardi ... lei o un'altra che differenza fa?!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho una lettera di mio padre a mia madre...<questo è servito a ritrovarci,mia amata...è stato solo un peccato veniale...>Datata 1963:io avevo 6 anni....e non era la prima volta....decine di peccati veniali.
> Il mondo non cambia...non è cambiato....cambierà?


Amarax non vivere la vita dei tuoi, ma la TUA.

Staccati da questo passato.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'altra vuole una convivenza in piena regola.Che lui non vuole.Io sospetto che sia x i figli piccoli di lei*....lui dice di no che non sarebbero un problema*...e chi ci crede?


si si ,  tuo marito adora i bambini.

Specie quelli altrui. Vedrai che meraviglia quando vorranno tenere lo stereo alto, o stare sempre al cellulare, o al pc, e litigheranno con la madre....

Li adorerà 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (6 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> *Qual'è la canzone che dici?* Io ho riesumato IO NASCERO' di Loretta Goggi.


Parla di "Verranno a chiederti del nostro amore".


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Parla di "Verranno a chiederti del nostro amore".


eccola

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FBVhafZoWJA


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Esatto!!*



Rita ha detto:


> Parla di "Verranno a chiederti del nostro amore".


Quando in anticipo sul tuo stupore
verranno a chiederti del nostro amore
a quella gente consumata nel farsi dar retta
un amore così lungo
tu non darglielo in fretta,
non spalancare le labbra ad un ingorgo di parole
le tue labbra così frenate nelle fantasie dell'amore
dopo l'amore così sicure
a rifugiarsi nei "sempre"
nell'ipocrisia dei "mai"
non son riuscito a cambiarti
non mi hai cambiato lo sai.
E dietro ai microfoni porteranno uno specchio
per farti più bella e pensarmi già vecchio
tu regalagli un trucco che con me non portavi
e loro si stupiranno
che tu non mi bastavi,
digli pure che il potere io l'ho scagliato dalle mani
dove l'amore non era adulto e ti lasciavo graffi sui seni
per ritornare dopo l'amore
alle carezze dell'amore
era facile ormai
non sei riuscita a cambiarmi
non ti ho cambiata lo sai.

Digli che i tuoi occhi me li han ridati sempre
come fiori regalati a maggio e restituiti in novembre
i tuoi occhi come vuoti a rendere per chi ti ha dato lavoro
i tuoi occhi assunti da tre anni
i tuoi occhi per loro,
ormai buoni per setacciare spiagge con la scusa del corallo
o per buttarsi in un cinema con una pietra al collo
e troppo stanchi per non vergognarsi
di confessarlo nei miei
proprio identici ai tuoi
sono riusciti a cambiarci
ci son riusciti lo sai.

Ma senza che gli altri ne sappiano niente
dimmi senza un programma dimmi come ci si sente
continuerai ad ammirarti tanto da volerti portare al dito
farai l'amore per amore
o per avercelo garantito,
andrai a vivere con Alice che si fa il whisky distillando fiori
o con un Casanova che ti promette di presentarti ai genitori
*o resterai più semplicemente
dove un attimo vale un altro
senza chiederti come mai,
continuerai a farti scegliere*
*o finalmente sceglierai.*


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tuo mondo, ora, se lo vuoi, tu lo puoi cambiare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nostri erano sms .Cancellati.Tutti.
Voglio con tutta me stessa uscire da questa situazione.
E' partito x 4 giorni.Mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto <ti amo.Ti prego credimi>
Non gli ho risposto.
Sto male cmq.


Grazie x la canzone


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si si , tuo marito adora i bambini.
> 
> Specie quelli altrui. Vedrai che meraviglia quando vorranno tenere lo stereo alto, o stare sempre al cellulare, o al pc, e litigheranno con la madre....
> 
> ...


 













 se non sopportava i suoi...e quando è di turno la notte e deve dormire.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Pensare questo mi solleva...mi voglio vendicare?


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> eccola
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FBVhafZoWJA


 
Grande De andrè...grazie .)


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amarax sai una cosa? ... credo che se tu lo avessi sbattuto fuori di casa 2anni fa "Forse" e sottolineo forse, avresti avuto delle buone possibilita' di recuperare tuo marito ed il matrimonio/unione.
> 
> Oggi e' troppo tardi, hai perduto una occasione d'oro ... o accetti le sue condizioni, o accetti le sue condizioni, non c'e' via d'uscita.
> 
> ...


Sono stata dall'avvocato giovedì...
Lui però l'ha saputo venerdì notte e torna mercoledì...Stasera gli dirò di non pensare di essere in vacanza,Che appena torna dobbiamo parlare con i ragazzi.


Lei e tutte le altre...non lo dimentico...il problema è lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Di niente..*



amarax ha detto:


> I nostri erano sms .Cancellati.Tutti.
> Voglio con tutta me stessa uscire da questa situazione.
> E' partito x 4 giorni.Mi ha abbracciata e mi ha detto <ti amo.*Ti prego credimi*>
> Non gli ho risposto.
> ...


Potresti rispondergli dicendo che tu ci hai provato in tutti i modi a crederglieli, ma non è colpa tua se LUI ha ridotto la sua credibilità praticamente a zero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma forse è meglio il silenzio, lasciarlo a cuocere nel suo brodo...

Il desiderio di vendicarsi può esser forte, ma non taumaturgico, perchè anche pensare la vendetta è comunque un tenerlo al centro dei tuoi pensieri...a meno che non si limiti a cosette da poco...tipo chiamare un fabbro e cambiare la serratura di casa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sai che musata quando torna dai suoi 4 giorni???


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potresti rispondergli dicendo che tu ci hai provato in tutti i modi a crederglieli, ma non è colpa tua se LUI ha ridotto la sua credibilità praticamente a zero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... non lo puo' fare, e' illegale, ci deve essere prima una sentenza di separazione.

Tentazione da declinare, purtroppo


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Lo so...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... non lo puo' fare, e' illegale, ci deve essere prima una sentenza di separazione.
> 
> Tentazione da declinare, purtroppo


...era tanto per dire!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sai, se per caso uno perde le chiavi ...e si sente più sicuro cambiando la serratura (previa denuncia ai CC ovvio)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ...poi  glielo spiega....POI!


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...era tanto per dire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
resta il solito utilissimo peperoncino sulle sue mutuande.
 o il guttalax nell'acqua( tutta una bottiglietta in un colpo solo ripetuta varie volte).


...... i modi per


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...era tanto per dire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diabolico! 















Pero' ... pero ... pero' ... e' una bella tentazione


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Precedente*



Mari' ha detto:


> Diabolico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Una persona che conosco, via lui per qualche giorno, mise solo "un'aggiunta" di serratura per maggiore sicurezza, c'erano stai furti nel circondario; e naturalmente lui le chiavi le ebbe... dopo, molto dopo, ma non è mica reato una dimenticanza, specie se quando al ritorno di lui, lei era andata da un'amica per qualche giorno...................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una persona che conosco, via lui per qualche giorno, mise solo "un'aggiunta" di serratura per maggiore sicurezza, c'erano stai furti nel circondario; e naturalmente lui le chiavi le ebbe... dopo, molto dopo, ma* non è mica reato una dimenticanza*, specie se quando al ritorno di lui, lei era andata da un'amica per qualche giorno......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Affatto! ... poi lui dice che l'ama, e che e' l'Angelo del focolare, o no?!














   ... ma Amarax e' buona, troppo buona ... non lo farebbe Mai.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto! ... poi lui dice che l'ama, e che e' l'Angelo del focolare, o no?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i prendi in giro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





D'altra parte il mio avatar parla da solo...Se c'era la bella addormentata nel bosco l'avrei scelto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non riesco a fare niente...mancanza di coraggio?
Volevo andarle a bucare le 4 ruote...o scrivere fuori l'auto strada <Teresa è zo@@ola>...che ne dici ?


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> resta il solito utilissimo peperoncino sulle sue mutuande.
> o il guttalax nell'acqua( tutta una bottiglietta in un colpo solo ripetuta varie volte).
> 
> 
> ...... i modi per


 





 in quanto tempo agisce?...il peperoncino intendo...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> i prendi in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















    dico: ma chi te lo fa fare ... ho il sospetto che la gente lo sappia di gia'


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potresti rispondergli dicendo che tu ci hai provato in tutti i modi a crederglieli, ma non è colpa tua se LUI ha ridotto la sua credibilità praticamente a zero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   mi sono limitata a dirgli di non chiamarmi...e non gli è piaciuto.
Poi la moglie di un collega ha detto<Come mai non c'è tua moglie?> Gli ho detto>Potevi dirle che non sono più con te.Che stiamo x separarci>>Non voglio farlo> <Io sì...e la parte lesa sono io.Il tuo volere non conta più.> 
C'è restato di cacca.Gelato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cmq lei non è lì...e sono ancora in rottura...

Quasi quasi le faccio un sms< Mi separo.E' tutto tuo...>













Sai come si arrabbia a saperlo? Xchè lui,come al solito non le ha detto che io sono arrivata a questo e l'aveva pensato che andando dall'avvocato x i miei problemi di famiglia avrei parlato di me.Questo non lo sapevo me lo ha detto oggi al telefono.
Domani non gli rispondo.Sono al lavoro e posso farlggi ha chiamato sul fisso...mio figlio presente...come potevo non rispondere?
Domani,no.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> dico: ma chi te lo fa fare ... ho il sospetto che la gente lo sappia di gia'


 


























Lo penso anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Un suo infermiere sbiancè una mattina a vedermi lì.Lei era di turno...Signora che fate qui?.Io ero lì x donare il sangue...ma anche x vedere lei.E la vidi infatti.
Povero Carlo...se gli veniva un infarto?.Mi ha detto la cosa più dolce,in seguito ad una cena<Voi siete come Anna mia...dove la metto là la trovo.Seria.Innamorata.Uguale>
 E il mio dottorino....non capisce un kaiser!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente da non fare!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Assolutamente da non fare!


 
Ma non posso fare proprio niente?
Lei mi chiama...mi fa sms,scopa con mio marito ed io??????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Tu*



amarax ha detto:


> Ma non posso fare proprio niente?
> Lei mi chiama...mi fa sms,scopa con mio marito ed io??????


Tu sei superiore e non entri in competizione con una che non vale una tua stringa...
tzé!


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> in quanto tempo agisce?...il peperoncino intendo...


 
istantaneo.
prendi bacche intere al supermercato ( non polvere perchè sporca) e strofini all'interno degli slip zona genitali. esagera pure.

appena li mette...tempo pochi minuti si irrita tutta la sua zona e lo rende "out"...perchè....lavandosi con acqua...non gli passa.

se fosse circonciso sarebbe una goduria.... perchè l'esposizione intima sarebbe ancora più tragica.


contemporaneamente mettigli una boccetta intera di guttalax tutte le volte che tu immagini che lui va da lei.

voglio vedere io conciato così cosa combina!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> istantaneo.
> prendi bacche intere al supermercato ( non polvere perchè sporca) e strofini all'interno degli slip zona genitali. esagera pure.
> 
> appena li mette...tempo pochi minuti si irrita tutta la sua zona e lo rende "out"...perchè....lavandosi con acqua...non gli passa.
> ...


 
Mi sembra di capire che sei dalla mia parte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un peperoncino...magari appena strofinato...poco..molto poco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se pò ffà 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi...ti faccio sapere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


C'è restato male a sentirmi così determinata.Mi ha fatto un sms x dirmelo.
Gli ho risposto che sono stanca ...che si desse da fare lui a difenderci 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...
ma ormai la strada è segnata.
Dubito che lui apra gli occhi ora.
Pensavo...l'unica cosa che posso accrdargli è la consensuale, x evitare di far sapere troppo.Ma solo se la casa è dei ragazzi.Se no è addebbito a lui.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che sei dalla mia parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no poco....tanto peperoncino.
si che sono dalla tua parte.

cercati nel frattempo un buon avvocato e se fa il furbetto chiedi di andare in separazione con  l'addebito.
se ha bisogno di lumi scrivimi in privato.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Pensavo...*l'unica cosa che posso accrdargli è la consensuale, x evitare di far sapere troppo*.Ma solo se la casa è dei ragazzi.Se no è addebbito a lui.


Se tu ti separi, consensuale o no, mi mangio il cappello, come Rockerduck.

Ti scambi persino sms con il marito. Wow. Non sono molte le mogli che lo fanno, sai? E' piu' attenzione di quanta ne ricevino tante, sia mogli che amanti!

Vedila come un punto di vista nuovo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Se tu ti separi, consensuale o no, mi mangio il cappello, come Rockerduck.
> 
> Ti scambi persino sms con il marito. Wow. Non sono molte le mogli che lo fanno, sai? E' piu' attenzione di quanta ne ricevino tante, sia mogli che amanti!
> 
> ...


 
.... mi sa che non sei lontana dalla verità! 
Vedremo gli sviluppi.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*?!*



amarax ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che sei dalla mia parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La casa resta a te in uso in ogni caso e lui è tenuto a darti quel che permette il mantenimento del tenore di vita...nei limiti delle possibilità.
Ma la casa a chi è intestata?
L'addebito (non so nulla di questioni legali, ma l'ho letto qui) non comporta nulla di diverso rispetto alla consensuale se non l'addebito...morale.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> i prendi in giro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah. guarda... io non so davvero cosa augurarti, te lo dico con il massimo della sincerità...
in ogni caso per te la vedo tutta in salita. ci sono passata e lo so.
o trovi I COGLIONI di buttarlo fuori casa o te lo dico io a cosa andrai incontro:
1 lei lo lascia = uno zombie in casa. disperato e te lo sopporti TU
2 lo abblighi a lasciarla = uno zombie in casa e te lo sopporti TU
per questo ti dico che se tornassi indietro col cazzo che riaprirei il discorso.
fai il coglione e te la risolvi da solo. 
ce l'hai dura, cara Amarax... tu peggio di me, perché sei ancora nella fase dell'io ti salverò, che io sì che sono forte e ce la farò per tutti...
auguri.


----------



## Old Angel (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. guarda... io non so davvero cosa augurarti, te lo dico con il massimo della sincerità...
> in ogni caso per te la vedo tutta in salita. ci sono passata e lo so.
> o trovi I COGLIONI di buttarlo fuori casa o te lo dico io a cosa andrai incontro:
> 1 lei lo lascia = uno zombie in casa. disperato e te lo sopporti TU
> ...


Ahhh non so perchè ma ho sentito la voglia di quotarti


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> mah. guarda... io non so davvero cosa augurarti, te lo dico con il massimo della sincerità...
> in ogni caso per te la vedo tutta in salita. ci sono passata e lo so.
> o trovi I COGLIONI di buttarlo fuori casa o te lo dico io a cosa andrai incontro:
> 1 lei lo lascia = uno zombie in casa. disperato e te lo sopporti TU
> ...


Quanto hai ragione....  la fase crocerossina è la più pericolosa!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione.... la fase crocerossina è la più pericolosa!
> Bruja


Io invece non so perchè ma ho fiducia nel notevole giramento di palle di amarax... ma soprattutto nella incapacità del marito di uscire dalla propria convenienza e di capire cosa lei sta passando (anche perchè non pare importargliene un granchè!)...

E' questo ciò che le sta facendo più male, ed è questo che le sta dando la forza per dismettere il camice e rivestirsi della propria dignità che collide con l'idea che lui possa ancora essere il SUO lui o quello un minimo vicino all'idea che lei aveva di lui.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece non so perchè ma ho fiducia nel notevole giramento di palle di amarax... ma soprattutto nella incapacità del marito di uscire dalla propria convenienza e di capire cosa lei sta passando (anche perchè non pare importargliene un granchè!)...
> 
> E' questo ciò che le sta facendo più male, ed è questo che le sta dando la forza per dismettere il camice e rivestirsi della propria dignità che collide con l'idea che lui possa ancora essere il SUO lui o quello un minimo vicino all'idea che lei aveva di lui.


non lo farà. perché lui è molto abile e sa su cosa fare leva per tenersela buona.
il vero dramma di Amarax, è che lei crede ancora che un tipo del genere le racconti la verità. lei si aggrappa con tutte le forze che ha all'illusione che lui le dica la verità...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non lo farà. perché lui è molto abile e sa su cosa fare leva per tenersela buona.
> il vero dramma di Amarax, è che lei crede ancora che un tipo del genere le racconti la verità. lei si aggrappa con tutte le forze che ha all'illusione che lui le dica la verità...


 
...io penso che, a torto o ragione, il marito le dia un'emozione che le ravviva la vita, seppure negativa.

Certe ossessioni sono additive, non credo se ne libererà.

per l'operazione consigliata, occorre una liberazione del Sè che non mi sembra sia (ancora?) nelle carte per Amarax.

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Se tu ti separi, consensuale o no, mi mangio il cappello, come Rockerduck.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi mi sento libera.Di buon umore.Lo dico che con lui lontano sto meglio!!
Non vedo musi....allontano i pensieri ossessivi...mando a cagare allegramente lui e lei...lontano dagli occhi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... mi sa che non sei lontana dalla verità!
> Vedremo gli sviluppi.
> Bruja


 





 Oggi mi sento IO.Mi ha chiamato.Mi ha dato i saluti di una moglie di un suo collega che ha chiesto di me...e lui ha detto che non sono lì con lui x problemi con mia madre.Gli ho detto<Non riesci a non mentire.Le dovevi dire che siamo ad un passo dalla separazione.Che io non sono più al tuo fianco> 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E lui a me<Sei scema Io non ti lascio(ancora una volta!!).> <Io ti caccio fuori!!!>










E lui <vabbè non tira aria! Ti chiamo più tardi> >Quando vuoi....Ah! Devo uscire! Ciao!Buon convegno!!!>





 Ha esagerato...
Io bugie non ne dico:è importante x me.Ma o si va avanti come dico IO o niente.
Giuro.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La casa resta a te in uso in ogni caso e lui è tenuto a darti quel che permette il mantenimento del tenore di vita...nei limiti delle possibilità.
> Ma la casa a chi è intestata?
> L'addebito (non so nulla di questioni legali, ma l'ho letto qui) non comporta nulla di diverso rispetto alla consensuale se non l'addebito...morale.


 
Non volevo fare la lumaca(comè scritto negli aforismi sul tradimento di questo forum).Ma non posso sconvolgere così tanto i miei figli.Allora x ora sto qua poi vedo il da farsi.
La casa è intestata ad entrambi ed abbiamo beni separati.
Non so x l'addebbito ma IO da lui non voglio niente.Lavoro e sono disposta a fare non 1 ma 1000 sacrifici.Non voglio niente.Solo la casa ai ragazzi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi mi sento IO.Mi ha chiamato.Mi ha dato i saluti di una moglie di un suo collega che ha chiesto di me...e lui ha detto che non sono lì con lui x problemi con mia madre.Gli ho detto<Non riesci a non mentire.Le dovevi dire che siamo ad un passo dalla separazione.Che io non sono più al tuo fianco>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non so più cosa dirti...


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. guarda... io non so davvero cosa augurarti, te lo dico con il massimo della sincerità...
> in ogni caso per te la vedo tutta in salita. ci sono passata e lo so.
> o trovi I COGLIONI di buttarlo fuori casa o te lo dico io a cosa andrai incontro:
> 1 *lei lo lascia = uno zombie in casa. disperato e te lo sopporti TU*
> ...


I tuoi punti 1 e 2 li ho vissuti abbastanza di recente.E' stato quello che mi ha  fatto girare vorticosamente gli zebedei.
Aggiungi il punto 3:a vedere me determinata ci ha provato LUI a lasciare LEI.Risultato avevo x casa un"adolescente" di 53 anni che poco mancava e mi faceva i dispetti 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Così...ora ho attaccato io.In contemporanea con lei a quanto pare.Così di 2... non ha una donna con cui...fare pulzia 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  .
Lì è controllato a vista...camera attigua a quel collega di cui sopra con la moglie che mi conosce.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poverino...in uno dei posti più belli del mondo e ....no-sesso!E che vò ffa...cest la vie!!!


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non lo farà. perché lui è molto abile e sa su cosa fare leva per tenersela buona.
> il* vero dramma di Amarax, è che lei crede ancora che un tipo del genere le racconti la verità. lei si aggrappa con tutte le forze che ha all'illusione che lui le dica la verità.*..


 
Spero che sotto-sotto...in fondo in fondo ci sia ancora lui....se non è così...pazienza.Amo un'altro lui che non esiste più....ma non mi accontento di surrogati!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*attenta*



amarax ha detto:


> Non volevo fare la lumaca(comè scritto negli aforismi sul tradimento di questo forum).Ma non posso sconvolgere così tanto i miei figli.Allora x ora sto qua poi vedo il da farsi.
> La casa è intestata ad entrambi ed abbiamo beni separati.
> Non so x l'addebbito ma IO da lui non voglio niente.Lavoro e sono disposta a fare non 1 ma 1000 sacrifici.Non voglio niente.Solo la casa ai ragazzi.


Quando si è coinvolte si pensano delle cose di cui poi ci si può pentire.
Avere quel che ti spetta non ti impedirrà poi di cedere quel che ti sembrerà un sovrappiù.
Non ti sei fatta guidare finora dall'orgoglio non farlo ora per l'aspetto economico.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non so più cosa dirti...


 
Anna,amica mia...amica di sventura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...tu sai quanto hai amato ed ami tuo marito.Io so di me....Un amore grande come il mondo..Il tutto possibile.Non esito te lo giuro.Non mi basta vederlo tornare  ac asa.Preferisco chiuderlo fuori della mia vita.Pensare che l'ho perso...che si è perso in un mondo fatto solo di apparenze.Io non ho bisogno di andare in hotel a 4 o 5 stelle x sentirmi imporatante.Mai andata con lui prima di questo casino...
Io ho bisogno di sapere che in casa mia sto in una casa a 5\6 stelle.Pulita.
Mi stava facendo sentire sporca.Per questo : o è come dico IO o NIENTE. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bacione


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si è coinvolte si pensano delle cose di cui poi ci si può pentire.
> Avere quel che ti spetta non ti impedirrà poi di cedere quel che ti sembrerà un sovrappiù.
> *Non ti sei fatta guidare finora dall'orgoglio *non farlo ora per l'aspetto economico.


 
In amore esiste l'orgoglio?
No persa...si è se stessi...si fanno le cose d'impeto.
Invece x ciò che riguarda la parte economica no.Mi basto sola.I ragazzi è diverso...x loro è il padre(sicruo al 100%...sfido qualunque test al DNA:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me no.E' diventato un estraneo...e non voglio niente da lui.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Lì è controllato a vista...camera attigua a quel collega di cui sopra con la moglie che mi conosce....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  C'è tutta una letteratura sul sesso ai convegni! C'è chi cucca solo così! Impegnandosi un minimo una la trova!

Con me (praticamente una bambina) ci provo' un giudice prossimo alla pensione, anzi, piu' di là che di qua...episodio boccaccesco tutto, vi dico solo che trovai protezione presso una coppia anzianissima di magistrati di cassazione, marito e moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per aver giustizia ti sei rifugiata da dei magistrati contro un magistrato... mi pare lo specchio dell'attuale situazione italiana!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Anna,amica mia...amica di sventura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
come potrei non capirti...
dai, lasciamo perdere. il mio è peggio... molto peggio. e se lo caccio dalla porta lui rientra dalla finestra.
cosa dici, gli spacco un femore?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> come potrei non capirti...
> dai, lasciamo perdere. il mio è peggio... molto peggio. e se lo caccio dalla porta lui rientra dalla finestra.
> cosa dici, gli spacco un femore?


Non c'è proprio nulla che potrebbe convincerlo a non insistere? E' così incapace di intendere o fa orecchie da mercante perchè sa che alla fine tu più di tanto non sei determinata in modo giustizialista?
Forse non riesco a capire ma credo che quando una persona NON vuole più stare con un'altra.... dovrebbe essere chiaro come concetto e non doivrebbe erstare spazio per le furbate!
Forse non lo conosco come te, forse non capisco o forse l'impegno che tu dovresti mettere per cacciarlo è tale da scoraggiare....
Davvero vorrei capire.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> come potrei non capirti...
> dai, lasciamo perdere. il mio è peggio... molto peggio. e se lo caccio dalla porta lui rientra dalla finestra.
> cosa dici, gli spacco un femore?








  no.non servirebbe.Lo sappiamo bene io e te.
Sono uguali.Penso che sono proprio gemelli.E' fuori....poco fa mi ha chiamata.Faceva lo "splendido". come stai? cosa fai?.Cosa mangio di buono x te?Io gli ho risposto "CICUTA".Si è messo a ridere.
Non mi crede Anna.Non mi crede.
Gli ho ripetuto che ho bisogno di ritrovarlo oppure niente.Ha detto che sparo sentenze...
Ora è ad una cena...mi voleva portare conlui...ma che mi frega!!!
Vabbè ho trascorso una bella giornata,spensierata.Me l'ha avvelenata.Come al solito.

Ma tu quanti anni hai? Ti immagino più giovane di me...di..abbastanza.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non c'è proprio nulla che potrebbe convincerlo a non insistere? E' così incapace di intendere o fa orecchie da mercante perchè sa che alla fine tu più di tanto non sei determinata in modo giustizialista?
> Forse non riesco a capire ma credo che quando una persona NON vuole più stare con un'altra.... dovrebbe essere chiaro come concetto e non doivrebbe erstare spazio per le furbate!
> *Forse non lo conosco come te, forse non capisco o forse l'impegno che tu dovresti mettere per cacciarlo è tale da scoraggiare....*
> *Davvero vorrei capire.... *
> Bruja


 
Hanno la capacità di farti sentire in colpa xchè TU non capisci...xchè TU non sei all'altezza di cotanto uomo...almeno io parlo sulla mia esperienza.
Io feci volare i piatti xchè seppi che la storia continuava...scesi dalla macchina e camminavo a piedi con lui dietro....Numeri! Non volevo tornare a casa...niente! Circuiscono...o siamo ,sono cogliona io da essere internata,non basta lo psicoterapeuta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*irritante*



amarax ha detto:


> no.non servirebbe.Lo sappiamo bene io e te.
> Sono uguali.Penso che sono proprio gemelli.E' fuori....poco fa mi ha chiamata.Faceva lo "splendido". come stai? cosa fai?.Cosa mangio di buono x te?Io gli ho risposto "CICUTA".Si è messo a ridere.
> Non mi crede Anna.Non mi crede.
> Gli ho ripetuto che ho bisogno di ritrovarlo oppure niente.Ha detto che sparo sentenze...
> ...


E' irritante la sicurezza che ha che tu lo voglia comunque.
Neanche di una madre ci si sente così sicuri!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' irritante la sicurezza che ha che tu lo voglia comunque.
> Neanche di una madre ci si sente così sicuri!


Evidentemente Lui conosce molto di piu' affondo Lei, di quanto Lei conosca lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no.non servirebbe.Lo sappiamo bene io e te.
> Sono uguali.Penso che sono proprio gemelli.E' fuori....poco fa mi ha chiamata.Faceva lo "splendido". come stai? cosa fai?.Cosa mangio di buono x te?Io gli ho risposto "CICUTA".Si è messo a ridere.
> Non mi crede Anna.Non mi crede.
> *Gli ho ripetuto che ho bisogno di ritrovarlo oppure niente*.Ha detto che sparo sentenze...
> ...


Finchè gli mandi questi messaggi...lui (che è davvero un bastardo, perdonami se lo dico) saprà che ancora può tenere i piedi in tutte le staffe che vuole...e i piedi ben saldi dentro casa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I-G-N-O-R-A-L-O-!!!

Ti chiama sul cellulare? Non rispondere...
Chiama sul telefono di casa? Lascia rispondere i figli....

Il problema è...che tu lo vuoi ancora...e tanto...e speri di non perderlo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ps. Ritiro quel che ho detto prima...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Finchè gli mandi questi messaggi...lui (che è davvero un bastardo, perdonami se lo dico) saprà che ancora può tenere i piedi in tutte le staffe che vuole...e i piedi ben saldi dentro casa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo e' vero.

... e a questo punto mi arrendo, mollo.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

*amori malati*

Mi sa che lo è anche il mio...moribondo.Amici miei vi giuro ...vado avanti.
Il messaggio..quello che gli ho detto prima che partisse à"Rivoglio mio marit nessuno".
Mi sa che resto sola.
La vita lo ha cambiato.Forse me ne sono accorta troppo tardi...no.Me ne sono accorta ed è troppo tardi.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' irritante la sicurezza che ha che tu lo voglia comunque.
> Neanche di una madre ci si sente così sicuri!


 
No.Fa male.Sono certa che vado avanti.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Finchè gli mandi questi messaggi...lui (che è davvero un bastardo, perdonami se lo dico) saprà che ancora può tenere i piedi in tutte le staffe che vuole...e i piedi ben saldi dentro casa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ce la faccio a non rispondergli.Lo faccio solo quando sono arrabbiata.
Cmq bastrddo glie l'ho detto io... anche se i suoi genitori sono stati meravigliosi.Ho amato loro più dei miei. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  S


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Finchè gli mandi questi messaggi...lui (che è davvero un bastardo, perdonami se lo dico) saprà che ancora può tenere i piedi in tutte le staffe che vuole...e i piedi ben saldi dentro casa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arrenditi, Fedy, non si lasceranno mai.

Finiranno così, cornuti & Contenti.

What a way to go! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Meglio di tante coppie tiepide, credimi!!!


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Tra l'altro*

Amarax, ma davvero.

Ma lo sai che le altre donne devono farsi un AMANTE per avere tutte queste emozioni in technicolor?!

Questo rifiuto, questa carenza di autostima, queste lusinghe travestite da insulti (e viceversa)?

Tu fai tutto sentendoti a posto con la coscienza, è impagabile!

Guarda che non sto scherzando, e chi qui ha esperienza di adulterio lo sa!

Per cui guarda in faccia la realtà: lo psicodramma tuo e di tuo marito vi tiene vivi e vi tiene uniti. Altrimenti sareste annegati nel niente e nella noia.

L'altra è solo una comprimaria.

Siete voi due i protagonisti.

Bisognerebbe essere adulti ed evitare queste triangolazioni per tenere vivo un matrimonio, ma si sa, siamo umani.

Goditi la telenovela, non lo dico con scherno, ma per offrirti un nuovo punto di vista.

Quello che le altre donne devono - a loro rischio e con carico di senso di colpa cercare fuori casa - tu ce l'hai sotto ilt etto domestico!

Cosa vuoi di piu' dalla vita? Un lucano?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (9 Ottobre 2007)

*veri*

Lo so veri, e questa è la mia paura...eppure in questi giorni non sai le cose che stiamo facendo dentro casa, cambiamenti, spostamenti, acquisti, di tutto e di più, è un modo come un altro per esorcizzare, per ricostruire....si parte dall'esterno e si arriva all'interno. Ci sono i figli e questo è tanto, lo si fa per loro!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ci sono i figli e questo è tanto, lo si fa per loro!!!


dai Fay su lo sai che ti adoro ma non prendiamoci in giro!

Tu adori i tuoi figli ma non saresti mai stata in casa per loro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai dai.

Siamo onesti.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (9 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dai Fay su lo sai che ti adoro ma non prendiamoci in giro!
> 
> Tu adori i tuoi figli ma non saresti mai stata in casa per loro!
> 
> ...


Concordo stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, scusa inconscia per non voler ammettere tante cose


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Punto di vista*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, ma davvero.
> 
> Ma lo sai che le altre donne devono farsi un AMANTE per avere tutte queste emozioni in technicolor?!
> 
> ...


E' un punto di vista geniale. Ma Amarax subisce il gioco del marito che così si sente vivo (non dev'essere per caso un cardiologo), ma lei non mi sembra stia giocando e farebbe a meno di queste emozioni...


----------



## Old fay (9 Ottobre 2007)

*VERI*






 Si certo, sarei uscita di casa senza preoccuparmi di loro, o meglio, mio marito sarebbe uscito, noi saremmo restati. Io avrei fatto come la di Lui compagna, mi sarei separata. Inizialmente gli dicevo sempre, memore della loro esperienza, e credo che questo modello preesistente mi abbia in qualche modo confusa, depistata...che avremmo dovuto farlo insieme...poi adesso penso che....NON UCCIDETEMI, avrei accettato di fare come lei. Forse avrei ottenuto....ma che ne so. So che sto meglio, e credo si percepisca...ma ho dei dubbi che vorrei debellare...come il fatto di aver assecondato la sua sparizione, Lei ha lottato e lo ha riavuto io...? L'ho lasciato andare. Ora Veri non dirmi che non ho preso nulla, la mia situazione è mooolto poco obiettiva attualmente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*credo*



fay ha detto:


> Si certo, sarei uscita di casa senza preoccuparmi di loro, o meglio, mio marito sarebbe uscito, noi saremmo restati. Io avrei fatto come la di Lui compagna, mi sarei separata. Inizialmente gli dicevo sempre, memore della loro esperienza, e credo che questo modello preesistente mi abbia in qualche modo confusa, depistata...che avremmo dovuto farlo insieme...poi adesso penso che....NON UCCIDETEMI, avrei accettato di fare come lei. Forse avrei ottenuto....ma che ne so. So che sto meglio, e credo si percepisca...ma ho dei dubbi che vorrei debellare...come il fatto di aver assecondato la sua sparizione, Lei ha lottato e lo ha riavuto io...? L'ho lasciato andare. Ora Veri non dirmi che non ho preso nulla, la mia situazione è mooolto poco obiettiva attualmente!


Penso che si lascia lottare e vincere (???) chi si vuole far vincere.
Se non si trattasse della tua storia potresti interpretare il tuo ruolo come funzionale a ricomporre la loro coppia: ridare a lei il ruolo di amante tesa alla conquista che a lui è piaciuto per tanti anni al punto di non separarsi per mantenerlo.


----------



## Old fay (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*

Ci ho pensato, forse...anche se la vedo come fase precaria, tout lasse, tout passe, tout casse.!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*?*



fay ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato, forse...anche se la vedo come *fase precaria, tout lasse, tout passe, tout casse.*!


La tua storia o la loro?
Devi anche rivedere l'immagine di lui che forse così debole non è e con la sua indecisione ha tenuto legate due donne per tanti anni e terrebbe anche te se tu non avessi preteso un minimo di decisione da parte sua.
La sua non è vera debolezza, ma una modalità per ricavare il più possibile dalle persone col minimo investimento: è un economista dell'amore.
Sarà una modalità imparata nell'infanzia e che è risultata la più efficace per avere attenzione da tutti.


----------



## Old fay (9 Ottobre 2007)

Mi riferivo alla loro. Io non ho preteso comunque perché gli avevo proposto di tornare agli inizi, è lui che non ha voluto, ha sempre detto che eravamo andati troppo oltre per poter tornare indietro, e come avrebbe fatto con lei? Ormai deve renderle conto di tutto. Recuperare vuol dire questo. Io lo dicevo sempre ad una mia amica che aveva deciso di troncare una storia extra, "se recuperi, basta storie" Lui è opportunista, se lo è sempre detto da solo, va dove gli conviene, e forse nemmeno lo sa più di tanto, va e basta. Come i miei gatti, vanno dovesi mangia...ciò non vuol dire che non mi siano affezionati. Però lui ha sofferto per questa scelta, questo lo so, l'ho vissuta con lui. Almeno questo! E sono certa che non ci stia pensando tanto quanto lo sto facendo io...vive...va avanti impegnato nelle sue cose. Il tempo passa....le cose passano, ha vissuto di peggio in passato ed è sopravvissuto. Peccato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*come i gatti*



fay ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla loro. Io non ho preteso comunque perché gli avevo proposto di tornare agli inizi, è lui che non ha voluto, ha sempre detto che eravamo andati troppo oltre per poter tornare indietro, e come avrebbe fatto con lei? Ormai deve renderle conto di tutto. Recuperare vuol dire questo. Io lo dicevo sempre ad una mia amica che aveva deciso di troncare una storia extra, "se recuperi, basta storie" Lui è opportunista, se lo è sempre detto da solo, va dove gli conviene, e forse nemmeno lo sa più di tanto, va e basta. Come i miei gatti, vanno dovesi mangia...ciò non vuol dire che non mi siano affezionati. *Però lui ha sofferto per questa scelta*, questo lo so, l'ho vissuta con lui. Almeno questo! E sono certa che non ci stia pensando tanto quanto lo sto facendo io...vive...va avanti impegnato nelle sue cose. Il tempo passa....le cose passano, ha vissuto di peggio in passato ed è sopravvissuto. Peccato!


Ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Ottobre 2007)

Non scherzate x favore.Io avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo casino.Pensate che non ho più un passato.Non so quando ho perso mio marito e per quanti sforzi io abbia fatto non sono riuscita a ritrovarlo.
Problemi che annientano un essere umano,ve lo garantisco.
Se poi mi chiedete che fine ha fatto il mio amor proprio...non vi so rispondere.Forse ho amato lui e i nostri figli soprattutto,più di quanto abbia mai amato me stessa.
Se questa vi sembra una giustificazione valida...è tutto qui.
E...io di me e lui dico che il matrimonio è finito.Questa è un'altra storia.Che può andare avanti solo come dico io o niente.
Sono complicata?


----------



## Old amarax (9 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> arrenditi, Fedy, non si lasceranno mai.
> 
> *Finiranno così, cornuti & Contenti.*
> 
> ...


 
Mi sembra una battuta acida e fuori luogo...


----------



## Old amarax (9 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, ma davvero.
> 
> *Ma lo sai che le altre donne devono farsi un AMANTE per avere tutte queste emozioni in technicolor?!*
> 
> ...


 
Hai dormito male stanotte?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (9 Ottobre 2007)

*forse...*



amarax ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a non rispondergli.Lo faccio solo quando sono arrabbiata.
> Cmq bastrddo glie l'ho detto io... anche se i suoi genitori sono stati meravigliosi.Ho amato loro più dei miei.
> 
> 
> ...




Forse il motivo di maggiore rilevanza per cui non lo lascerai e' proprio qui...in questa tua breve risposta....non e' solo lui....e' cio' che ha intorno a se...la sua famiglia...che tu ami piu' della tua...l'idea di separarti da lui...ti mette davanti alla realta' che...se mai lo facessi,quella famiglia non sara' piu' la tua...e sarai "SOLA" davvero...forse in tutti questi anni con lui...era la sua famiglia a farti stare bene...poi sei arrivata al punto di rottura...che poi di rottura non e'....

Scusami per questo mio pensiero...e per quello che sto per dire,dandolo per scontato....ma io credo che tu NON lo lascerai mai...spaccherai altrei mille piatti...ti verra' dietro con l'auto altre mille volte...anche quando i figli saranno ben piu' grandi...lui e' un buon oratore...anzi...e' uno di quegli avvocati che si vedono nei film...che sa convincere tutti con delle arringhe divine...(si dice cosi?arringhe???a me viene da pensare alle aringhe...)

E tu sei una giuria che si fa guidare quando piu'...quando meno..dove dice lui...


----------



## Old fay (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

Comunque Verena non sbaglia Amarax, mica tutte le donna tradite dal marito si separano....che motivo avresti tu, scusa, rifletti su questo. Lo ami, hai una famiglia di lui che adori, i figli...Se tu volessi realmente farlo lo avresti fatto in 24 ore. Ne conoscodi storie così e ne conosco tante come la tua....si resta, ci siabitua, diventa normale. Non ti sto criticando, succede, nulla dipiù normale. Ti farebbe stare peggio essere separata che non stare così, mi sembra di avertelo già detto. Scusa so che non ti piacerà quel che ti ho scritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Infatti*



fay ha detto:


> Comunque Verena non sbaglia Amarax, mica tutte le donna tradite dal marito si separano....che motivo avresti tu, scusa, rifletti su questo. Lo ami, hai una famiglia di lui che adori, i figli...Se tu volessi realmente farlo lo avresti fatto in 24 ore. Ne conoscodi storie così e ne conosco tante come la tua....si resta, ci siabitua, diventa normale. Non ti sto criticando, succede, nulla dipiù normale. Ti farebbe stare peggio essere separata che non stare così, mi sembra di avertelo già detto. Scusa so che non ti piacerà quel che ti ho scritto.


Mica ci separa perché uno/a è andato/a a letto con un/' altro/a.
Ci separa perché questo fatto ha fatto crollare il rapporto che sussisteva.
Amarax ha aspettato che lui chiudesse la parentesi, ma lui ha tradito perché non vuol chiudere, perché è non la vuol considerare una parentesi perché quella donna (piena di problemi personali) colma le sue insicurezze.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non scherzate x favore.Io avrei fatto volentieri a meno di tutto questo casino.Pensate che non ho più un passato.Non so quando ho perso mio marito e per quanti sforzi io abbia fatto non sono riuscita a ritrovarlo.
> Problemi che annientano un essere umano,ve lo garantisco.
> Se poi mi chiedete che fine ha fatto il mio amor proprio...non vi so rispondere.Forse ho amato lui e i nostri figli soprattutto,più di quanto abbia mai amato me stessa.
> Se questa vi sembra una giustificazione valida...è tutto qui.
> ...


solo che vedi, per adesso va avanti come vuole lui, non come vorresti tu.
e non te la prendere con verena, perché dice cose vere.
tu sei ancora in pieno marasma ed è questo che ti tiene a galla. e dopo?
adesso, se non altro hai su chi scaricare il veleno che hai dentro. è tutta colpa dell'altra... 
guarda che non basta che l'altra sparisca per fare il miracolo per la serie non è mai successo niente, è tutto come prima... saranno cazzi anche peggiori di adesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Comunque Verena non sbaglia Amarax, mica tutte le donna tradite dal marito si separano....che motivo avresti tu, scusa, rifletti su questo. Lo ami, hai una famiglia di lui che adori, i figli...Se tu volessi realmente farlo lo avresti fatto in 24 ore. Ne conoscodi storie così e ne conosco tante come la tua....si resta, ci siabitua, diventa normale. Non ti sto criticando, succede, nulla dipiù normale. Ti farebbe stare peggio essere separata che non stare così, mi sembra di avertelo già detto. Scusa so che non ti piacerà quel che ti ho scritto.


già, è vero... ci si abitua. anzi, nemmeno.
almeno io. ho passato tot anni a tormentarmi e tormentarlo, dopo il tradimento per poi capire che non è servito a niente. e sono punto e a capo. solo più incazzata.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sarà una modalità imparata nell'infanzia e che è risultata la più efficace per avere attenzione da tutti*.


Assolutamente vero, come il mio ex.

Figlio ultimo di una nidiata, ha lottato per l'attenzione, si tiene stretto ogni brandello, e lo ottiene così, sfuggendo.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi sembra una battuta acida e fuori luogo...


mi spiace, ma è quello che è penso.

Vuoi la finta compassione? Le coccole fittizie?

non da me.

Il che non vuol dire che umanamente non ti comprendo e non soffro con te. 

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

E' strana la tua situazione alla fine.... e siccome nessuno può provare quello che provi tu, salvo tentare di immedesimarsi, non voglio "parlare" ma darti una raffigurazione scenografica: la tua unione è come i soffioni boraciferi che sobbollono..... semprano una palude, un pantano fangoso, ma sotto c'è un'attività più calda che all'esterno. Sembra quasi che sia tu che lui siate soggiogati da questa attività suggestiva e tu non riesca a mollare nè lui a chiudere.
Credo si sia instaurata una forma di equilibrio negativo che sta più in bilico di qualunque decisione che portereb be scompenso ed a voi non interessa che accada.
Il resto è circostanziale, perfino la figura dell'amante è parte dell'affresco, ma la battaglia esistenziale siete voi a condurla. e state usando tutte le armi, come nei tornei, finchè uno non stramazzi definitivamente per resa o disinteresse.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

*fay*

Non è che non hai lottato, semplicemente a un certo punto non valeva più la pena lottare. Pérchè lui avrebbe dovuto dimostrarsi l'uomo innamorato che penavi. E non lo ha fatto. Sparendo. E la vita ti haabituata a lottare, certo, ma per quel che vuoi davvero. Forse lui così com'è (opportunista, non appassionato, infantile, indeciso) non lo vuoi davvero. VOlevi l'uomo che immaginavi. Ma un uomo non è solo la sua personalità, sorriso, interessi, abbracci. E' anche come si comporta. 
Hai lottato. Poi hai scelto di lottare per te anzichè per lui.
Secondo me un'ottima scelta.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Ciao cara, 
leggevo in questi giorni di te e ti pensavo spesso.
Mi rendo conto che fai un percorso e i tempi non li sai neppure tu.
Però sappi che ogni giorno che passa lo rimpiangerai perchè sarà sempre più dura venirne fuori e allontanerà la possibilità che lui torni indietro.
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che lui è sicuro di sè nei tuoi confronti, in un modo irritante. Questo impedisce che il suo amore per te superi quello per lei facendolo impallidire. L'hai mai pensato? 
Stai cercando una scusa per non lasciarlo, lanciandogli messaggi più o meno chiari sul fatto ceh o lui cambia o nulla. Il problema è che lui non è cambiato negli anni, solo tu pensavi fosse una persona diversa. E lei la odi anche perchè questo ti ha rivelato, narrandoti di storie passate, facendoti vedere tutta la sua pochezza! E odi lui perchè ti conferma in ogni istante quella stessa pochezza. Gli lanci messaggi perchè capisca che l'unico modo per riavere entrambi tutta la vostra vita è essere quell'uomo che amavi e conoscevi. Quell'uomo non esiste. Era una facciata. Puoi vivere con una facciata?
Amarax, non credo resterai con lui, ma solo perchè lui non ti permette di fare finta di nulla. Se avesse proseguito la relazione nel silenzio con tutti e nel sorriso a casa avresti acecttato. Sei arrabbiata con lui perchè non lo capisce. E non capisce che se almeno non può lasciarla quantomeno tenga segreta questa parte di sè! Lui ti fa un favore, ma ancora non lo capisci. Per lasciarlo davvero devi far cadere quel velo ceh ti chiude gli occhi per cui lo vedi come l'uomo eccezionale che amavi. Quell'uomo non c'è e tu non puoi amarlo. 
Cerca dia rrivarci in fretta, perchè le sofferenze che ti farà patire saranno sempre maggiori.
Non meriti questa vita. Lotta per quella che vuoi. Grida, poni le tue regole a gran voce. Buttalo fuori. Riprendilo (?). Alza la cornetta e richiudigliela in faccia. LOTTA! Anche contro la tua voglia di non far male a nessuno. 
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non è che non hai lottato, semplicemente a un certo punto non valeva più la pena lottare. Pérchè lui avrebbe dovuto dimostrarsi l'uomo innamorato che penavi. E non lo ha fatto. Sparendo. E la vita ti haabituata a lottare, certo, ma per quel che vuoi davvero. Forse lui così com'è (opportunista, non appassionato, infantile, indeciso) non lo vuoi davvero. VOlevi l'uomo che immaginavi. Ma un uomo non è solo la sua personalità, sorriso, interessi, abbracci. E' anche come si comporta.
> Hai lottato. Poi hai scelto di lottare per te anzichè per lui.
> Secondo me un'ottima scelta.



Saggissime parole 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Graande!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> leggevo in questi giorni di te e ti pensavo spesso.
> Mi rendo conto che fai un percorso e i tempi non li sai neppure tu.
> Però sappi che ogni giorno che passa lo rimpiangerai perchè sarà sempre più dura venirne fuori e allontanerà la possibilità che lui torni indietro.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Questa è la sintesi del tuo problema di coppia

"Lui ti fa un favore, ma ancora non lo capisci. Per lasciarlo davvero devi far cadere quel velo ceh ti chiude gli occhi per cui lo vedi come l'uomo eccezionale che amavi. Quell'uomo non c'è e tu non puoi amarlo."

E se non bastasse, lui sta testando finop a che punto riesce a giocare con il tuo essere passiva. Non lo vedi, non lo capisci, ma ogni suo atto è manipolazione ... perfino i suoi eventuali sentimenti manipolano....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

Tu mi fai tanta tenerezza e pure tanta rabbia.
Ma cosa vuoi che ti diciamo? Che tuo marito ti ama? Non possiamo dirtelo....perchè il modo con cui ti tratta, la mancanza di rispetto che ha nei tuoi confronti, non pare proprio amore. Ti sta usando...utilizza il tuo terrore (perchè tu SEI TERRORIZZATA)della solitudine, la paura che hai di affrontare la vita da sola..
Che diranno di te? Che sei una separata...mi immagino i tuoi pensieri, e mi immagino cosa dovrai ascoltare...
Ci sono passata anche io...vincila questa paura.

Piuttosto che affrontare la realtà, che è dura, ma è di una semplicità e chiarezza senza ombre, vai dallo psicologo, o dal terapeuta. E che ti dice lui? In poco tempo ciò che vuoi sentirti dire. Che tuo marito è malato, per questo non sa decidere tra te e l'altra...
Noi non siamo pagati per dirti cose piacevoli...non abbiamo il tassametro, e ti stiamo suggerendo verità meno piacevoli.
Fai pure come credi...
Non si lascia un marito per un tradimento...nel corso di una vita può avvenire, ma lo si lascia quando viene meno la stima, la fiducia, il rispetto. Tu lei hai queste cose dal coniuge? Se sì...tienitelo. Ma basta dire che in fondo ti ama...perchè proprio non è vero.
Attendi ancora un poco, e di AmaraX, non rimarrà più nulla...neanche la voglia di scrivere su di un Forum
Fatti coraggio.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

*verena, persa, bruja!!!!!!!!*

MA.......
che succede?
Verena, Persa, Bruja.... che mi quotano.... tutte insieme!
Ho le lacrime agli occhi e se esistesse una emoticon rossa di emozione la userei!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> MA.......
> che succede?
> Verena, Persa, Bruja.... che mi quotano.... tutte insieme!
> Ho le lacrime agli occhi e se esistesse una emoticon rossa di emozione la userei!


C'è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti aiuto


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MA.......
> che succede?
> Verena, Persa, Bruja.... che mi quotano.... tutte insieme!
> Ho le lacrime agli occhi e se esistesse una emoticon rossa di emozione la userei!


Quando ce vo' ce vo!

Piccole "Grandi" crescono! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande*

.... senti emozionata, non è che adesso siccome ti quotiamo vuoi i diritti d'autore??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ciao bella
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... senti emozionata, non è che adesso siccome ti quotiamo vuoi i diritti d'autore??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhhhh... ci penserò!


----------



## Old amarax (9 Ottobre 2007)

L'essere umano è davvero strano...
Io:una donna strana.Fuori moda.Che non riesce a farsi capire e soprattutto a farsi credere.E' strana una donna che dopo 25 anni di matrimonio è ancora innamorata dell'uomo che ha sposato.Non lo sarebbe altrettanto se fosse un'amante.Allora giù le solite frasi.La dignità.Non sono stata dignitosa io nel mostrare a lui che lo amavo.Non sono stata dignitosa con l'amante ufficiale xchè non l'ho presa a cattive parole.Nè ho fatto sapere al marito...Ho sbagliato io.Non ero pronta a vivere tutto quello che è accadutggi sono pronta a troncare legalmente il mio matrimonio.Con dolore certo.Non è piacevole x una donna  cancellare d'un colpo tutti i sogni,i progetti di una vita in due.Non ho paura di stare sola.Lavoro.Ho amici.Ho figli,sorelle,cognate,nipoti.Anna ha detto che è stata ad un passo dal suicidio.Io mi sono anoressizzata.Non mangiavo.Vomitavo.Avevo perso 16 kg.Un dolore che ti fa piangere.Piegata in due.Ma io sono la moglie non posso,non devo soffrire così.L'amante sì.Cmq ho provato a ritrovare mio marito.Non ci sono riuscita e mi arrendo.
Avrò altre storie...o forse no.Non ha importanza.Mi sono ritrovata io.
Cornuta e contenta? non lo sono.Le corna si subiscono...sono un fatto passivo.La peggiore offesa x me è "traditore".
Questa storia non mi ha fatto sentire prima attrice.Mai.Dell'adrenalina e del dolore ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno...e chi mi crede?Non vi chiedo nemmeno di farlo.
Altre persone strane sono quelle che attaccano subito.Dicono quello che pensano di getto...e giù sentenze.Senza conoscere.Senza sapere.Le invidio.Ma non farei a cambio.
Sono fuori moda io.D'altra parte ho superato i 50...sono all'antica.E non so vivere.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono fuori moda io.D'altra parte ho superato i 50...sono all'antica.E non so vivere.


 
Ti richiedo perdono per averti fatto stare male.

Credimi, lungi dal mio intento il desiderio fine a se stesso  di ferire gli altri.

Pero' a mio avviso era e resta necessario illuminare un lato della tua storia che emergeva dal tuo racconto.

Non mi permetterei mai di dire che non sai vivere, al contrario, il mio commento era in "positivo", e mi dispiace che tu non l'abbia in qualche modo letto come tale. Dire che eri la protagonista di questo rapporto a tre - tu e non l'altra! - era teso a ridarti dignità, non a togliertela!

A nessuno fanno piacere le corna, a nessuno piace soffrire senza speranza, mi fai un po' sorridere quando parli di "amanti" cui spettano sofferenze atroci, perché io sono dell'idea che - parafrasando Forrest Gump - "vittima lo è chi vittima lo fa".

Se vai nel thread "CIAO" di Clessidra noterai che sono stata altrettando dura con lei in questi giorni, che è un ex amante!

Io sono dell'idea che non siamo "immaginette", ma persone vere: amante, moglie, marito fedifrago, corna, sono solo etichette, parole.

Ma le persone che ci sono dietro sono mondi complessi di sentimenti ed emozioni, e diritti.

Si, diritti.

Tu hai *un ruolo da protagonista* che ti devi ripigliare, non con improbabili fughe da tua madre, bensì con un recupero a 360 ° della tua dignità. Come dice Grande, ci saranno ricadute, ci staranno lacrime, ci starà tutto.

Ci puo' stare anche una riconciliazione con tuo marito, chi siamo noi per negarlo?

Ma ogni tanto affiora in te una vena rinunciataria "Mi metto da parte...non sono adatta a questi tempi..." che ci fa davvero malinconia.

Ecco allora la mia provocazione, che non nasce dal niente, bensì da un esperienza di vita vissuta per me molto dolorosa e coinvolgente.

Ribadisco, ti chiedo perdono per averti ferita, ma tutte noi, chi piu' chi meno, ti stiamo trasmettendo un messaggio di forza e orgoglio che sono certa prima o poi ti arriverà forte e chiaro.

Bacio, se lo accetti.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'essere umano è davvero strano...
> Io:una donna strana.Fuori moda.Che non riesce a farsi capire e soprattutto a farsi credere.E' strana una donna che dopo 25 anni di matrimonio è ancora innamorata dell'uomo che ha sposato.Non lo sarebbe altrettanto se fosse un'amante.Allora giù le solite frasi.La dignità.Non sono stata dignitosa io nel mostrare a lui che lo amavo.Non sono stata dignitosa con l'amante ufficiale xchè non l'ho presa a cattive parole.Nè ho fatto sapere al marito...Ho sbagliato io.Non ero pronta a vivere tutto quello che è accadutggi sono pronta a troncare legalmente il mio matrimonio.Con dolore certo.Non è piacevole x una donna cancellare d'un colpo tutti i sogni,i progetti di una vita in due.Non ho paura di stare sola.Lavoro.Ho amici.Ho figli,sorelle,cognate,nipoti.Anna ha detto che è stata ad un passo dal suicidio.Io mi sono anoressizzata.Non mangiavo.Vomitavo.Avevo perso 16 kg.Un dolore che ti fa piangere.Piegata in due.Ma io sono la moglie non posso,non devo soffrire così.L'amante sì.Cmq ho provato a ritrovare mio marito.Non ci sono riuscita e mi arrendo.
> Avrò altre storie...o forse no.Non ha importanza.Mi sono ritrovata io.
> Cornuta e contenta? non lo sono.Le corna si subiscono...sono un fatto passivo.La peggiore offesa x me è "traditore".
> ...


 
Amaraaaaax.... non sei un cazzo all'antica. sei che quel deficiente lo ami ancora...
e vuoi che non ti capisca io?
quello che cercavo di dirti io e non solo io, è che non puoi continuare così...
te l'ho già detto, mio marito è peggio- è un bastardo/buono, nel senso che ha un modo di fare che saprebbe far credere al mondo di essere un vesuviano atterrato sulla terra per sbaglio.
senti, io sono reduce da un casino pazzesco, perché lui non sa mai cosa deve o vuole fare. ma se ti dico i casini... lasciamo perdere...
la mia salvezza è che quello che ho nel cuore per lui è puro, nonostante lo squallore di quello che faccio per salvarmi.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ti richiedo perdono per averti fatto stare male.
> 
> Credimi, lungi dal mio intento il desiderio fine a se stesso di ferire gli altri.
> 
> ...


Verena, ma quanto bella sei...?
vorrei avere io un quarto della tua forza morale... e invece non la trovo...
ma sai quanto mi girano?
dovresti vederlo mio marito. bastardo. adesso è in splendida forma. magro e bello e pieno di stronze che gli girano attorno. io o mi suicido o non ne esco. ho provato con tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, ma quanto bella sei...?
> vorrei avere io un quarto della tua forza morale... e invece non la trovo...
> ma sai quanto mi girano?
> dovresti vederlo mio marito. bastardo. adesso è in splendida forma. magro e bello e pieno di stronze che gli girano attorno. io o mi suicido o non ne esco. ho provato con tutto.


 
...ma che bella e bella....io mi sento molto contraddittoria, avanzo un passo avanti e due indietro, credimi ogni conquista sono lacrime e sangue.

Oggi poi ho avuto una giornata kafkiana. Una mia collaboratrice ha dato letteralmente di matto, sono volate parole grosse tra tutti contro tutti, difficilissimo mantenere l'equilibrio....

Io mi chiedo continuamente la ragione di tutto, a volte le risposte mi soddisfano, altre meno....

Non credere, facile sentenziare sugli altri, su se stessi molto meno...pero' quando dico qualcosa, parte sempre da una profonda riflessione personale.

Quanto a tuo marito bello e stronzo, chissà, la leggerezza paga, magari si, magari no.

Tu respira e vivi in technicolor!

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*

Ti si sono dati suggerimenti e pareri per poter soffrire di meno e per non farti sempre più "traumatizzare" spirito e sentimenti, ma tu non sei una donna all'antica, sei una Donna che non si vuole arrendere alle traversie della vita, che vorrebbe salvare quello che di grande ha vissuto come progetti.... che ha salvato, nonostante tutto (e questo è il miracolo) l'amore per un uomo che neppure sa quanto sarebbe fortunato se fosse consapevole.
Tu non hai NULLA di sbagliato se non la persona che ti sta accanto, ma pur soffrendo, avresti la grandezza d'animo di ricominciare se solo lui fosse affidabile e te lo permettesse senza troppi compromessi.
Non solo non ti giudico, ma ammiro se non la tua insistenza sofferente, la tua tenacia nel difendere il tuo progetto di vita, il sogno che per molto tempo è stato il tuo faro e che adesso ha una luce precaria....
Fai quello che senti, nessun consiglio o parere al mondo può essere migliore di quello che tu in cuor tuo credi sia giusto per te. Ci sono tante donne che stanno nella coppia per i motivi più vaghi e spesso di convenienza, tu ci staresti per convinzione che supera lo stato delle cose.... quindi sei solo tu che puoi stabilire cosa ti senti di scegliere, a cosa mirare ed a cosa rinunciare.
Ti auguro fortuna e serenità qualunque sia la tua scelta.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (9 Ottobre 2007)

Sto da cani grazie.
Ho cercato e sto cercando in tutti i modi non non farmi sporcare il mio amore con questa storia.Ho cercato e sto cercando di tenermi a galla...mentre vorrei solo affondare.
Anna...se vivi il mio stesso dolore,la mia stessa disperazione...dimmi come fai.Io non ci riesco più.Maledetta me che non riesco a pensare solo in un modo...Guardavo i ragazzi che ridevano x una mamma x amica...li deluderemo.Io e lui.Li faremo soffrire io e lui.Io più di lui xchè non ho la forza di andare avanti così.me la prendo io la responsabilità che lui arrogava a sè.Sono io quella che ci sta peggio e allora decido io.
Verena...sto male,non peggio x quello che mi hai detto...da me si dice "cornuto e mazziato"...significa che oltre alle corna ho anche le botte...le critiche,i commenti sarcastici di luoghi comuni stantii quanto il mondo.Si capirebbe il mio restare al suo fianco se fosse x interesse.Per amore no.E' mancanza di dignità.
Il mio amore è puro,come quello che dice Anna...non voleva niente se non vivere.Me lo ammazzato lui.Pazienza.Non sa nemmeno di cosa parlo.Se ne farà una ragione.Io ho le mie.


----------



## Old fay (10 Ottobre 2007)

Cara Amarax, il finale l tuo post è quello che provo io. Lascia stare che era per il mio amante...ma il mio amore era puro, vero, vivo, me lo ha ammazzato e forse nemmeno lo sa...mi sento come te...tradita. Ecco, io mi sento tradita, come se la mia amica del cuore mi avesse tradita. Ed è una sensazione bruttissima, forse la peggiore....Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sto da cani grazie.
> Ho cercato e sto cercando in tutti i modi non non farmi sporcare il mio amore con questa storia.Ho cercato e sto cercando di tenermi a galla...mentre vorrei solo affondare.
> Anna...se vivi il mio stesso dolore,la mia stessa disperazione...dimmi come fai.Io non ci riesco più.Maledetta me che non riesco a pensare solo in un modo...Guardavo i ragazzi che ridevano x una mamma x amica...li deluderemo.Io e lui.Li faremo soffrire io e lui.Io più di lui xchè non ho la forza di andare avanti così.me la prendo io la responsabilità che lui arrogava a sè.Sono io quella che ci sta peggio e allora decido io.
> Verena...sto male,non peggio x quello che mi hai detto...da me si dice "cornuto e mazziato"...significa che oltre alle corna ho anche le botte...le critiche,i commenti sarcastici di luoghi comuni stantii quanto il mondo.Si capirebbe il mio restare al suo fianco se fosse x interesse.Per amore no.E' mancanza di dignità.
> Il mio amore è puro,come quello che dice Anna...non voleva niente se non vivere.Me lo ammazzato lui.Pazienza.Non sa nemmeno di cosa parlo.Se ne farà una ragione.Io ho le mie.


Amarax..non sei all'antica. Ma chi te lo ha detto? Non sei una deficiente.
Nessuno ha sporcato nulla della tua vita. L'amore che hai dato, la vita che hai speso per la tua famiglia, non è stata uno spreco.
Stai cercando te stessa, e non è uno spreco di possibilità.
Ti credo quando dici che sei ancora innamorata...ma non farti schiacciare da lui.
Hai una grande capacità di amore, non la sprecare con chi non a merita.
Tu non deluderai nessuno, tantomeno i tuoi figli. Tra te e tuo marito c'era un patto, lui è venuto meno, tu no. I tuoi figli saranno delusi dal vederti sofferente, non da altro.
Adesso, ti pare che tutto sia stato sprecato, ma ben presto ti renderai conto che non è così.
Il matrimonio non è una sfida...non si vince e non si perde...se non va, non va...
Non è spirito di rassegnazione, è consapevolezza che si ha un ha valore, al di là di quanto gli altri siano disposti a riconoscerlo.
ma questa consapevolezza, verrà da te...lui si guarderà bene dal dartela. Perchè se si guardasse bene allo specchio, vedrebbe bene ciò che vediamo noi: un pover'uomo incapace di affrontare la fine del suo matrimonio.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Sto da cani grazie.
> Ho cercato e sto cercando in tutti i modi non non farmi sporcare il mio amore con questa storia.Ho cercato e sto cercando di tenermi a galla...mentre vorrei solo affondare.
> Anna...se vivi il mio stesso dolore,la mia stessa disperazione...dimmi come fai.Io non ci riesco più.Maledetta me che non riesco a pensare solo in un modo...Guardavo i ragazzi che ridevano x una mamma x amica...li deluderemo.Io e lui.Li faremo soffrire io e lui.Io più di lui xchè non ho la forza di andare avanti così.me la prendo io la responsabilità che lui arrogava a sè.Sono io quella che ci sta peggio e allora decido io.
> Verena...sto male,non peggio x quello che mi hai detto...da me si dice "cornuto e mazziato"...significa che oltre alle corna ho anche le botte...le critiche,i commenti sarcastici di luoghi comuni stantii quanto il mondo.Si capirebbe il mio restare al suo fianco se fosse x interesse.Per amore no.E' mancanza di dignità.
> Il mio amore è puro,come quello che dice Anna...non voleva niente se non vivere.Me lo ammazzato lui.Pazienza.Non sa nemmeno di cosa parlo.Se ne farà una ragione.Io ho le mie.


Vedi, puoi credermi, dopo un "tradimento ", anche esistenziale, è normale pensare che chi si è compensato in proprio abbia tradito soprattutto la purezza di un sentimento che vive anche di lealtà.... ma non si può pensare che la testa degli altri sia omologata. Ci sono persone che hanno un diverso rapporto con le sensazioni d'amore, altre ancora che pensano che la preteza di "purezza" sia solo una chimera o una specie di possesso ideologico.
Dopo un tradimento la domanda da farsi non è "come ha potuto farlo", lo pensavo anch'io, no la domanda è chi ho veramente davanti e come posso rapportarmi con questa persona di cui non conosco la parte prismatica del suo considerare la vita, le cose, gli altri.
Ecco perchè bisogna partire da noi stessi, e se si riesce a comprendere che le persone sono come sono e non come noi abbiamo idealizzato fossero, qualunque sia la scelta che verrà fatta, sarà tutto più facile... o almeno meno penoso.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sto da cani grazie.
> Ho cercato e sto cercando in tutti i modi non non farmi sporcare il mio amore con questa storia.Ho cercato e sto cercando di tenermi a galla...mentre vorrei solo affondare.
> Anna...se vivi il mio stesso dolore,la mia stessa disperazione...dimmi come fai.Io non ci riesco più.Maledetta me che non riesco a pensare solo in un modo...Guardavo i ragazzi che ridevano x una mamma x amica...li deluderemo.Io e lui.Li faremo soffrire io e lui.Io più di lui xchè non ho la forza di andare avanti così.me la prendo io la responsabilità che lui arrogava a sè.Sono io quella che ci sta peggio e allora decido io.
> Verena...sto male,non peggio x quello che mi hai detto...da me si dice "cornuto e mazziato"...significa che oltre alle corna ho anche le botte...le critiche,i commenti sarcastici di luoghi comuni stantii quanto il mondo.Si capirebbe il mio restare al suo fianco se fosse x interesse.Per amore no.E' mancanza di dignità.
> Il mio amore è puro,come quello che dice Anna...non voleva niente se non vivere.Me lo ammazzato lui.Pazienza.Non sa nemmeno di cosa parlo.Se ne farà una ragione.Io ho le mie.


due anni così sono un suicidio...  te l'ho detto come faccio per salvarmi... ma pensi che sia davvero una salvezza?
mi vedo con un altro, ho il mio mestiere, mi ammazzo di musica, mi vedo con gli amici, ma soprattutto ho mio figlio. ogni volta che lo guardo mi sento comunque contenta di averlo fatto con mio marito.
e, sai? attraverso la tua storia sto capendo tante cose anche della mia...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

e poi volevo dirti anche un'altra cosa, forse la più importante, se davvero ci tieni a salvare il tuo matrimonio: non fare mai la vittima. 

io per sopravvivere mi sono inventata di tutto e con scarsi risultati, poi... l'unica cosa sicura che ancora ho è me stessa ed il fatto che vendo cara la pelle. 
mi incazzo e spacco ma non mi ridurrò mai a fare la vittima.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> due anni così sono un suicidio... te l'ho detto come faccio per salvarmi... ma pensi che sia davvero una salvezza?
> mi vedo con un altro, ho il mio mestiere, mi ammazzo di musica, mi vedo con gli amici, ma soprattutto ho mio figlio. ogni volta che lo guardo mi sento comunque contenta di averlo fatto con mio marito.
> e, sai? attraverso la tua storia sto capendo tante cose anche della mia...


Lo si capisce benissimo, la tua "aggressività", il tuo lottare e vendere cara la pelle è amore deluso, disilluso.... quanto più reagisci tanto più sei ferita e l'ira che provi è proprio perchè fai fatica a capire, come è giusto, come si possa essere in certi modi e non vedersi... ma ogni persona vede di sè quello che preferisce vedere, a volte proprio per non dover fare i conti con la propria coscienza o con la propria irrealizzazione esistenziale. E' difficile guardare dentro di noi quello che, alla fine, sappiamo benissimo non possa piacerci, ci vuole una statura ed una levatura che permetta umiltà ed autocritica..... e non è che sia proprio diffusa.
E questo vale anche per amarax.... gli inconsapevoli a volte sono più pericolosi del malvagi perchè sono convinti di non avere fatto nulla di così grave.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*troppe cose*



amarax ha detto:


> Sto da cani grazie.
> Ho cercato e sto cercando in tutti i modi non non farmi sporcare il mio amore con questa storia.Ho cercato e sto cercando di tenermi a galla...mentre vorrei solo affondare.
> Anna...se vivi il mio stesso dolore,la mia stessa disperazione...dimmi come fai.Io non ci riesco più.Maledetta me che non riesco a pensare solo in un modo...Guardavo i ragazzi che ridevano x una mamma x amica...li deluderemo.Io e lui.Li faremo soffrire io e lui.Io più di lui xchè non ho la forza di andare avanti così.me la prendo io la responsabilità che lui arrogava a sè.Sono io quella che ci sta peggio e allora decido io.
> Verena...sto male,non peggio x quello che mi hai detto...da me si dice "cornuto e mazziato"...significa che oltre alle corna ho anche le botte...le critiche,i commenti sarcastici di luoghi comuni stantii quanto il mondo.Si capirebbe il mio restare al suo fianco se fosse x interesse.Per amore no.E' mancanza di dignità.
> Il mio amore è puro,come quello che dice Anna...non voleva niente se non vivere.Me lo ammazzato lui.Pazienza.Non sa nemmeno di cosa parlo.Se ne farà una ragione.Io ho le mie.


La scelta di tradire l'ha fatta lui e è una scelta che sta portando avanti coscientemente ignorando il tuo dolore e minimizzandolo.
Separa le responsabilità.
Tu ti senti responsabile della separazione (eventuale...) rispetto al tuo sentimente, al vostro progetto di vita, ai figli e forse anche di fronte alle famiglie, parenti e amici.
Questo mi sembra veramente troppo!
E' questo senso di responsabilità per tutto quel che accade (e sai bene, ce lo hai detto, da dove deriva: dalla strumentalizzazione del pensiero onnipotente infantile che ha fatto tuo padre!) che ti fa sentire così male.
Tu rispetto alle vicende sentimentali "senti" ancora come una bambina che si sente responsabile di quello che fanno gli altri: come i bambini picchiati che pensano di aver fatto qualcosa di così grave da esserselo meritato anche se non sanno cosa!
Quello che ha fatto tuo marito e che continua a fare, nonostante tu gli abbia dato modo di cambiare, è responsabilità sua.
Se vieni travolta da un disastro naturale ...una frana...una valanga ci sono sì responsabilità umane, ma non tue che sei stata travolta perché sei passata per quella strada!
I tuoi figli sono cresciuti in questa società e quasi si sentono strani ad avere i genitori insieme: non la prenderanno come immagini.
Sono abituati a vedere Lorelay con Luke e si stupiscono di più che consideri ancora Christofer, così come fa Rory.
Non ti preoccupare.
Non offenderti per l'acuta osservazione di Verena: questo rapporto tormentato con tuo marito è comunque una cosa che vi tiene uniti e può succedere di volersene staccare per paura del nulla.
Ma dopo non c'è il nulla, la serenità non è nulla.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*

quoto totalmente questa frase:


Non offenderti per l'acuta osservazione di Verena: questo rapporto tormentato con tuo marito è comunque una cosa che vi tiene uniti e può succedere di volersene staccare per paura del nulla.
Ma dopo non c'è il nulla, la serenità non è nulla.



Speriamo venga tenuta a mente nei momenti più difficili......
Bruja


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo si capisce benissimo, la tua "aggressività", il tuo lottare e vendere cara la pelle è amore deluso, disilluso.... quanto più reagisci tanto più sei ferita e l'ira che provi è proprio perchè fai fatica a capire, come è giusto, come si possa essere in certi modi e non vedersi... ma ogni persona vede di sè quello che preferisce vedere, a volte proprio per non dover fare i conti con la propria coscienza o con la propria irrealizzazione esistenziale. E' difficile guardare dentro di noi quello che, alla fine, sappiamo benissimo non possa piacerci, ci vuole una statura ed una levatura che permetta umiltà ed autocritica..... e non è che sia proprio diffusa.
> E questo vale anche per amarax.... gli inconsapevoli a volte sono più pericolosi del malvagi perchè sono convinti di non avere fatto nulla di così grave.
> Bruja


Quoto tutto, ma proprio tutto.
Il tradimento che io ho subito, e che ho scoperto in maniera drammatica e insieme grottesca, il tradimento ulteriore che ho subito successivamente, da chi diceva di proteggermi e capirmi, sono forse l'esperienza più salvifica che io abbia potuto fare.
Lo so, che sembra l'espressione di una pazza. ma è così. Il tradimento mi ha costretto ad una rivoluzione copernicana...ho perso tutto. Ma ho ritrovato me stessa, o meglio ho capito quanto valevo, proprio nel momento in cui gli altri si affannavano a dimostrare che non valevo niente.
Devo ringraziare i miei carnefici, me lo hanno dimostrato loro che ero una vittima.
Mi rendo conto che è difficile da capire. Forse sono io che non mi spiego bene.
ma mi piacerebbe tanto essere di aiuto.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Siamo qui su questo forum a cercare le risposte ai nostri xchè tutti quelli che sono stati traditi...e chi tradisce ma ne soffre.Non altri.Siamo noi,donne ed uomini,che non ci limitiamo a togliere i foglietti di un calendario...xchè viviamo davvero.Siamo veri.Con i ns dolori,le ns gioie,le ns speranze,le ns illusioni.Noi che abbiamo ideali,noi che amiamo.Noi che soffriamo.E ci chiediamo xchè.Come.Chi siamo e cosa vogliamo lo sappiamo.Non stiamo qui a perdere tempo.Stiamo qui a trovare.Il xchè,il come.A trovare analogie e differenze x cercare di capire.X cercare di trovare la forza di andare avanti o di mettere la parola fine.


Così Anna ,se tu, dalla mia storia hai capito qualcosa di più della tua...sono contenta x te.Non hai xso tempo a dialogare con me.

X chi si arrabbia x la mia storia...e sotto certi aspetti,ci partecipa,ci soffre...mi fa piacere.Se capitasse,a voi (e non lo auguro a nessuno)...a voi  o a qualcuno che amate,potete raccontare di me.Potete raccomandare di non fare come me.


Siamo un piccolo gruppo ,uomini e donne,unito da un'esperienza difficile di vita .Difficile da morire.
So chi sono e cosa voglio. E so soprattutto cosa non voglio.
So cosa ho fatto x recuperare un rapporto che fino ad ieri era la mia vita.Non rimpiango niente di quello che ho fatto...So  di avere fatto e detto tutte cose lecite...non ho offeso nessuno.Non ho fatto soffrire nessuno nè con le azioni nè con le parole.

Stasera torna.Da quello che mi risponde...dipende se domani sarò sola o con lui.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Stasera torna.Da quello che mi risponde...dipende se domani sarò sola o con lui.



Comunque auguri, ma vorrei che comunque domani fossi TU.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*iris*



> Il tradimento che io ho subito, e che ho scoperto in maniera drammatica e insieme grottesca, il tradimento ulteriore che ho subito successivamente, da chi diceva di proteggermi e capirmi, sono forse l'esperienza più salvifica che io abbia potuto fare.
> Lo so, che sembra l'espressione di una pazza. ma è così. Il tradimento mi ha costretto ad una rivoluzione copernicana...ho perso tutto. Ma ho ritrovato me stessa, o meglio ho capito quanto valevo, proprio nel momento in cui gli altri si affannavano a dimostrare che non valevo niente.


iris, è molto importante quello che ho letto...altro che pazza...

posso chiederti chi fossero questi altri?


Solo se in questo momento hai voglia di entrare nel merito.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque auguri, ma vorrei che comunque domani fossi TU.
> 
> Ti abbraccio!


Stavo rileggendo i tuoi post.
Non ce l'ho con te.
Grazie x gli auguri.
Io sono io sempre.
Ti abbraccio anch'io


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata;110246[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]La scelta di tradire l'ha fatta lui e è una scelta che sta portando avanti coscientemente ignorando il tuo dolore e minimizzandolo[/B].
> Separa le responsabilità.
> *Tu ti senti responsabile* della separazione (eventuale...) rispetto al tuo sentimente, al vostro progetto di vita, ai figli e forse anche di fronte alle famiglie, parenti e amici.
> Questo mi sembra veramente troppo!
> ...


 
Ho evidenziato i"centri" che hai preso al mio bersaglio.Sei in gamba Persa ma soprattutto Ritrovata.Non ce l'ho con nessuno...sono qui xchè ho bisogno di ognuno di voi.
Grazie di esserci mentre cerco di trovare la mia serenità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*!*






Disegnati la vita


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato i"centri" che hai preso al mio bersaglio.Sei in gamba Persa ma soprattutto Ritrovata.Non ce l'ho con nessuno...sono qui xchè ho bisogno di ognuno di voi.
> *Grazie di esserci mentre cerco di trovare la mia serenità*.


Questa è una delle più belle cose che qualcuno ha detto in questo forum!!

Un bacio *immenso*


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo si capisce benissimo, la tua "aggressività", il tuo lottare e vendere cara la pelle è amore deluso, disilluso.... quanto più reagisci tanto più sei ferita e l'ira che provi è proprio perchè fai fatica a capire, come è giusto, come si possa essere in certi modi e non vedersi... ma ogni persona vede di sè quello che preferisce vedere, a volte proprio per non dover fare i conti con la propria coscienza o con la propria irrealizzazione esistenziale. E' difficile guardare dentro di noi quello che, alla fine, sappiamo benissimo non possa piacerci, ci vuole una statura ed una levatura che permetta umiltà ed autocritica..... e non è che sia proprio diffusa.
> E questo vale anche per amarax.... gli inconsapevoli a volte sono più pericolosi del malvagi perchè sono convinti di non avere fatto nulla di così grave.
> Bruja


io non ho statura morale. ho una cosa diversa: sono sopravvissuta da sola a tutto quello che mi è successo. vendo cara la pelle perché so che mi devo affidare a me stessa per tutto.
a pensarci bene... le persone iper-responsabili se la prendono sempre nel culo.
e non me ne frega più niente di essere nel giusto.
sono un disastro che allunga le braccia per arrivare alla fine di tutto.


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Per Amarax: il domani dovrebbe dipendere dalle risposte che tu dai a lui..non viceversa...ma ti faccio comunque in bocca al lupo e ti voglio dire che ti considero meritevole di rispetto, qualunque sia la tua decisione.

Per Micio: Gli altri erano il mio ex marito, l'uomo con cui ho avuto una relazione poco dopo, e chi ha criticato (qualcuno ancora lo fa) la mia scelta di separarmi.
Dai primi due ho subito un tradimento vero e proprio,sono stata inganata, usata, e tutto quel che si può immaginare. E non solo:entrambi, mi hanno utilizzato come sfogo, capro espiatorio delle loro frustrazioni. Io lo vedevo chiaramente, ma fino a quando sono stata innamorata, non ho saputo reagire. I traditori, sanno di essere pezzi di m....a, e spesso invece di assumersi la loro responsabilità, colpevolizzano il tradito.
La gente, i ben pensanti, i falsi amici, pure mi hanno tradito: la separata, soprattutto se non è un mostro,è bionda , e non cade a pezzi, è da tenere alla larga.
Se poi addirittura invece di piangersi addosso, e comportarsi come una vedovella, mostra un sano istinto di vivere, è una poco di buono...

Ma tutto questo mi è servito..ho gettato gli stracci, e mi sono tenuta la seta.
E tra i pezzi di seta, c'è anche qualcuno di voi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho statura morale. ho una cosa diversa: sono sopravvissuta da sola a tutto quello che mi è successo. vendo cara la pelle perché so che mi devo affidare a me stessa per tutto.
> a pensarci bene... le persone iper-responsabili se la prendono sempre nel culo.
> e non me ne frega più niente di essere nel giusto.
> sono un disastro che allunga le braccia per arrivare alla fine di tutto.


..o che forse in fondo le allunga per trovare un abbraccio...


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La gente, i ben pensanti, i falsi amici, pure mi hanno tradito: la separata, soprattutto se non è un mostro,è bionda , e non cade a pezzi, è da tenere alla larga.
> Se poi addirittura invece di piangersi addosso, e comportarsi come una vedovella, mostra un sano istinto di vivere, è una poco di buono...


Ahhhhhhhhhh parole sante mia cara. Ti capisco perfettamente. Quanto tempo è passato dalla separazione? Libera, liberarsi dalle gabbie, dagli schemi, dai luoghi comuni... Fanno paura persone così. Persone bellissime, un bacino Iris e un abbraccio.

ps non so se hai figli ma l'altro luogo comune è, pensa ai tuoi figli, oramai che vuoi avere di più dalla vita, rassegnati... A una mia amica la madre diceva, che ci vuoi fare, oramai hai 37 anni, datti alla religione...


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh parole sante mia cara. Ti capisco perfettamente. Quanto tempo è passato dalla separazione? Libera, liberarsi dalle gabbie, dagli schemi, dai luoghi comuni... Fanno paura persone così. Persone bellissime, un bacino Iris e un abbraccio.


Pochi mesi...ricambio l'abbraccio con affetto


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Pochi mesi...ricambio l'abbraccio con affetto


Cara datti tempo. Io ci ho messo due anni a riprendermi. Non bastava fare la mamma, non basta... Prima o poi l'amore arriva, tranquilla. Intanto comincia a pensare a quello che vuole Iris per se stessa, e a prendere... Altro abbraccio.


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cara datti tempo. Io ci ho messo due anni a riprendermi. Non bastava fare la mamma, non basta... Prima o poi l'amore arriva, tranquilla. Intanto comincia a pensare a quello che vuole Iris per se stessa, e a prendere... Altro abbraccio.


 
Veramente è arrivato ! Sono stata fortunata....per il momento mi godo ciò che ho...e sono felice.
P.S. Di fatto sono separata da un bel pò.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente è arrivato ! Sono stata fortunata....per il momento mi godo ciò che ho...e sono felice.
> P.S. Di fatto sono separata da un bel pò.


Ma bene!!!! Goditi la meritata felicità allora, e quello che dicono/pensano gli altri, ma chi se ne importa no?

ps figli?


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma bene!!!! Goditi la meritata felicità allora, e quello che dicono/pensano gli altri, ma chi se ne importa no?
> 
> ps figli?


 
Due cuccioli.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Due cuccioli.


e come va con loro nella nuova situazione?


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e come va con loro nella nuova situazione?


Benissimo. Nel senso che hanno reagito bene alla separazione, dopo un primo momento di smarrimento, li vedo sereni. Conservano un forte legame con il padre. E vedono il mio nuovo compagno come amico (naturalmente lui vive ancora a casa sua).


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Disegnati la vita


 
Mi disegno un arcobaleno....quello che si vede nel cielo dopo una tempesta.
Grazie


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questa è una delle più belle cose che qualcuno ha detto in questo forum!!
> 
> Un bacio *immenso*


Grazie a te ...a tutti voi.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho statura morale. ho una cosa diversa: sono sopravvissuta da sola a tutto quello che mi è successo. vendo cara la pelle perché so che mi devo affidare a me stessa per tutto.
> a pensarci bene... le persone iper-responsabili se la prendono sempre nel culo.
> e non me ne frega più niente di essere nel giusto.
> sono un disastro che allunga le braccia per arrivare alla fine di tutto.


 
Anna in te di diverso da me sento la rabbia.Una profonda rabbia.Non so se fa bene o male...forse fa più male-Io quando piango è x lo sconforto.Che fa male lo stesso ma non mi allontana da me.Qualche giorno fa...a proposito del peperoncino negli slip mi sono divertita all'idea...o delle scritte sui muri...una vendetta anonima... e pensavo alla tua relazione...non ti aiuta  superarla?
Avere un uomo che vuole proprio te,non un'altra...ma forse la tua rabbia è proprio questa...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..o che forse in fondo le allunga per trovare un abbraccio...


non riesco più a trovare il senso... invidio l'idea bucolica di vita che ogni tanto leggo anche qua. io non ce l'ho punto.
ne ho piene le palle di vivere.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Benissimo. Nel senso che hanno reagito bene alla separazione, dopo un primo momento di smarrimento, li vedo sereni. Conservano un forte legame con il padre. E vedono il mio nuovo compagno come amico (naturalmente lui vive ancora a casa sua).


Naturalmente, saggia donna Iris. Bene, molto felice per tutti voi. Credo fermamente nella famiglia allargata. Brava


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

*X Iris*

La vita ti ha pestato...le persone che più ami sono spesso quelle che ti fanno più male.
Non dobbiamo amare più...o meglio,dobbiamo vedere bene a chi dare il ns amore.A chi affidare il ns cuore.
Sei in gamba...


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non riesco più a trovare il senso... invidio l'idea bucolica di vita che ogni tanto leggo anche qua. io non ce l'ho punto.
> ne ho piene le palle di vivere.


 

Ora quoto io.Appieno.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non riesco più a trovare il senso... invidio l'idea bucolica di vita che ogni tanto leggo anche qua. io non ce l'ho punto.
> ne ho piene le palle di vivere.


Posso offrire dei fìori virtuali anche a te? Quali vuoi? Bacino...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Anna in te di diverso da me sento la rabbia.Una profonda rabbia.Non so se fa bene o male...forse fa più male-Io quando piango è x lo sconforto.Che fa male lo stesso ma non mi allontana da me.Qualche giorno fa...a proposito del peperoncino negli slip mi sono divertita all'idea...o delle scritte sui muri...una vendetta anonima... e pensavo alla tua relazione...non ti aiuta superarla?
> Avere un uomo che vuole proprio te,non un'altra...ma forse la tua rabbia è proprio questa...


no. la mia rabbia è solo mia.
lui è solo uno dei motivi della mia rabbia.
sono sbagliata dentro.
bon, dai. anziché aiutarti mi sa che ti incasino ancora di più.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono sbagliata dentro.


No, ami troppo. Forse. Ma sei bellissima e non sbagliata.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. la mia rabbia è solo mia.
> lui è solo uno dei motivi della mia rabbia.
> sono sbagliata dentro.
> bon, dai. anziché aiutarti mi sa che ti incasino ancora di più.


HO BRUCIATO I PISELLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ok pasta al burro .Per un uomo che torna da 4 giorni di albergo a 5 stelle...mi sembra il minimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Anna...se pensi che x come sono io...posso aiutarti.Non esitare.Ci sono.
Un bacio


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> HO BRUCIATO I PISELLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO avrei bruciato il suo di pisello. Pensa a quanti danni in meno....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*in effetti...*



Iris ha detto:


> IO avrei bruciato il suo di pisello. Pensa a quanti danni in meno....


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Tu zitta..che io almeno il mio traditore me lo sono tenuto un annetto e mezzo...tu l'hai buttato fuori in un giorno!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Sì*



Iris ha detto:


> Tu zitta..che io almeno il mio traditore me lo sono tenuto un annetto e mezzo...tu l'hai buttato fuori in un giorno!!!!


Ma il pregresso non lo conti?


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> IO avrei bruciato il suo di pisello. Pensa a quanti danni in meno....
































   dai pensa alle lacrime delle amanti, su su bisogna essere buone


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Saggezza in te leggo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Moderazione non si conface
a chi tradisce da tempo
e si pente
davanti a donna perspicace


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

*w noi!*


















siete meravigliose.
Un bacio a tutte


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> siete meravigliose.
> Un bacio a tutte


Si...ma la pasta fagliela scotta almeno....


----------



## Old amarax (10 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si...ma la pasta fagliela scotta almeno....


 





  ho tutto il tempo di fare di nuovo i piselli.Lui arriva stasera e mio figlio fra   1\2 ora.
A preato


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Avere un uomo che vuole proprio te,non un'altra...ma forse la tua rabbia è proprio questa...


di un uomo che non vuoi non te ne fai niente, anzi, è un insulto al tuo vuoto...

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*

Faccio un passo indietro e premetto che non uso termini tecnici perchè voglio essere compresa completamente..... e chi ha detto che non hai statura morale, o almeno quello che IO intendo per statura morale?
Ce l'hai eccome e non confonderla con il moralismo e con L'uso normale del vivere.  Tu vorresti la semplice lealtà, la chiarezza, che le persone dicessero quello che sentono e non quello che vuoi sentirti dire o che dicono per mascherare meglio verità scomode.
Credi che non ci sia stato sempre qualcuno che ha sentito il peso del "mestiere di vivere"??  Il fatto è che molti non ci si soffermano e vivere con questa consapevolezza implica coraggio, scelta e non appecoronamento; spesso chi perdona non è migliore o più magnanimo di altri, è solo che ha capito gli strati di appartenenza alle regole della vita, la misura della capacità di assorbimento delle fasi esistenziali. Chi lascia correre non per bisogno, dipendenza o timori, è spesso chi ha compreso che la società ha schemi e ovvietà pesanti per gli spiriti liberi.
Nelle crisi chi capisce, comprende e non ritorce è si solito chi sta bene con se stesso..... l'ho capito non da molto anche se era scontato, perchè non ti fai mai l'idea che la cosa tocchi anche il tuo vissuto.  Tanto più stai bene nella tua individualità, tanto più non avrai ingiurie da chi sarebbe in grado di fartele perchè sei nella condizione di subire...
La rabbia, la rivalsa a volte hanno come alleata la giustizia, la realizzazione che oltre certi limiti c'è chi non ci arriverà mai è superare la giustizia ed appllicare la misericordia, come disse S.Paolo:  "Da vasi di ira a vasi di misericordia". (Rm 9, 22-23). 
Non ho idea se quello che ho scritto ti piacerà, ma è certo che nel tuo modo di trattare la vita con la "strafottenza" di chi non la teme ma la soffre, c'è tanta di quella "buona volontà" nascosta e tanta di quella voglia di essere compresa che fa tanto più male quanto più non vorresti provarla. Non è la vita che ti ha stancato, è come te l'hanno proposta quelli in cui avevi riposto fiducia e speranze che te l'hanno resa ostile.
Scusa se ho affondato un po' la lama, ma anche questa è una forma di misericordia, esattamente come l'avevano definita nel rinascimento!
Ti abbraccio.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

Nelle crisi chi capisce, comprende e non ritorce è si solito chi sta bene con se stesso..... l'ho capito non da molto anche se era scontato, perchè non ti fai mai l'idea che la cosa tocchi anche il tuo vissuto. Tanto più stai bene nella tua individualità, tanto più non avrai ingiurie da chi sarebbe in grado di fartele perchè sei nella condizione di subire

ma guarda che io non ho mai ritorto niente...
non ho mai fatto la vittima. gli ho spaccato di tutto...
a me mi ha fregato il dopo. i tradimenti, suoi e mio, alla fine non sono stati significativi. dice bene chi dice che il tradimento è zero rispetto a quello che sono le cose vere di una coppia, e noi ne abbiamo avute così tante che ci è difficile trovarle in altri, disgiuntamente da noi due come coppia...quella che è morta è l'intimità, la voglia di stringerci...
bah... a volte mi sembra di parlare di una cosa surreale...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Posso offrire dei fìori virtuali anche a te? Quali vuoi? Bacino...


un mazzolino di ciclamini. grazie tesora..


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah... a volte mi sembra di parlare di una cosa surreale...


 
E' reale, è reale.... 
bruja


----------



## Old amarax (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Nelle crisi chi capisce, comprende e non ritorce è si solito chi sta bene con se stesso..... l'ho capito non da molto anche se era scontato, perchè non ti fai mai l'idea che la cosa tocchi anche il tuo vissuto. Tanto più stai bene nella tua individualità, tanto più non avrai ingiurie da chi sarebbe in grado di fartele perchè sei nella condizione di subire
> 
> ma guarda che io non ho mai ritorto niente...
> non ho mai fatto la vittima. gli ho spaccato di tutto...
> ...


 
A volte la rabbia x gli errori commessi ci blocca negli slanci.A volte c'è un pizzico di rancore che ci avvelena l'animo anche non volutamente.A volte basta uno sguardo ...una passeggiata...una mano affidata così...semplicemente e tutto si cancella.Dio che sogno!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di un uomo che non vuoi non te ne fai niente, anzi, *è un insulto al tuo vuoto...*
> 
> Bacio!


Non mi pare che non lo voglia proprio...è solo che Anna non è presa da lui come lui di lei...che casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Ma non è meglio chiudere una storia e iniziarne un'altra?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

amarax, ma come vanno le cose? non dovevi parlarci?


----------



## Old amarax (11 Ottobre 2007)

*niente*

Ancora niente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri è arrivato tardi.
Io sono uscita presto.
Lui è al lavoro.Forse con lei.
Stasera.
Voglio sapere se il mio futuro è senza di lui.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> A volte la rabbia x gli errori commessi ci blocca negli slanci.A volte c'è un pizzico di rancore che ci avvelena l'animo anche non volutamente.A volte basta uno sguardo ...una passeggiata...una mano affidata così...semplicemente e tutto si cancella.Dio che sogno!


a noi non basta più nemmeno quello. quello che resta, e resterà per sempre, è l'esserci travasati uno nell'altra. adesso in me c'è tanto di lui e in lui tanto di me.
stop.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ancora niente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andiamo bene...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> andiamo bene...


 
l'hai detto tu, non io, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'hai detto tu, non io, eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















stronzetta!
Amarax, comunque noi siamo con te. 
Con i tuoi tempi. Respira a fondo. E tieni duro. Sarà difficile. Devi crederci!


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Solo stamattina,chiusi in bagno abbiamo parlato.
Gli ho chiesto cosa pensa di fare.Al solito ha detto che vuole stare con me.
Con lei avrebbe chiuso(????) mercoledì scorso quando io mi sono tanto arrabbiata xchè stava nero.
Pare che la discussione che ebbero portò lei alla conclusione che allora sarebbero stati ognuno x i fatti propri.
Cioè troncava la relazione.
Io gli ho chiarito ancora una volta che sono stanca e non reggo più questa sua doppia vita,che x me l'ombra di lei esiste fra di noi da 2 anni a questa parte e che non voglio che lui stia male.Se la vuole se la prendesse e lasciasse in pace me.No.Io sono la cosa più importante ed è l'unica cosa certa oltre la sua testa di merda.
Mi ha chiesto di stargli vicina.
Forse lei litiga con lui xchè vuole che mi lasci e vada con lei.Così si spiega i continui litigi dell'ultimo periodo.
Ma lui non vuole andare via.
Io vorrei che fosse felice.
Che fossimo felici tutti.Non è possibile.
X ora stiamo tutti da schifo.

Io che sono impotente in questa situazione:lo amo,è sicuro, ma non posso autorizzarlo a vivere una'altra relazione.Troppo dolore anche solo immaginarlo al telefono figurati il resto...

Lei:legata ad un uomo con problemi che si vede rifiutata in una convivenza dall'uomo che ama.Relegata al ruolo di amante.Un amore da vivere di nascosto negli spazi di tempo possibili...quando non ci sono io,quando non c'è il marito,quando non c'è da lavorare,quando...Poco.Troppo poco.

Lui:diviso fra 2 donne.Ognuna delle quali reclama attenzione,amore,rispetto.Che fra l'altro si schifano reciprocamente che i noti motivi.
Vuoi vedere che sta lui peggio di tutti?

Io.Per l'ultimissima volta provo ad andare avanti.
So che posso ottenere quello che voglio x i miei figli.
Provo a vedere se lei esce dalla nostra vita.Ho aspettato 2 anni e 3 mesi...1 mese più non cambia molto.
Credo che se ci dev'essere un riavvicinamento fra di loro sarà subito...nel giro di qualche giorno.Non di più.
Comunque me ne accorgo anche se lui non parla.E so che fare.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> andiamo bene...


...quello che io reputo il maggiore errore MIO è il non avere mai reclamato il mio tempo,il mio spazio.Gli ho dato l'idea che non mi interessasse che ero disponibile x tutti e non x lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 .

Quanto abbiamo sbagliato!!

Oggi ho iniziato proprio da questo:quando avrebbe parlato con me?

La vita frenetica...pensare che l'altro\a non c'è...invece ci siamo.

Gli ho chiesto se in questo momento mi vuole vicina o lontana:mi vuole vicina.

Lo farò Anna. Gli sarò vicina...fosse l'ultima cosa che faccio nella mia vita.

Se capisce che vuole cmq lei...solo allora lo sbatto fuori.Non un momento prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Solo stamattina,chiusi in bagno abbiamo parlato.
> Gli ho chiesto cosa pensa di fare.Al solito ha detto che vuole stare con me.
> Con lei avrebbe chiuso(????) mercoledì scorso quando io mi sono tanto arrabbiata xchè stava nero.
> Pare che la discussione che ebbero portò lei alla conclusione che allora sarebbero stati ognuno x i fatti propri.
> ...


 
ecco aspetta che lei esca dalla vostra vita, così poi inizierai a tormentarti per la paura che ci rientri.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...quello che io reputo il maggiore errore MIO è il non avere mai reclamato il mio tempo,il mio spazio.Gli ho dato l'idea che non mi interessasse che ero disponibile x tutti e non x lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi lui è come l'uomo vodafone: tutto gira intorno a me.
Amarax, verrei giù io a dargli un cazzotto a tuo marito, solo per il nervoso che mi fa leggere le cose che pretende da te.
guarda che esisti anche tu... ma siamo fuori? l'amore non passa in un giorno ma non è per questo che tu devi soffrire in questo modo per i suoi comportamenti da stronzo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Lui non l'ha lasciata per stare con te.
Lei ha lasciato lui per pretendere un'esclusività che passa sotto il nome di AMORE.
Lui non ama nessuna.
E' solo un uomo troppo fortunato.
Lei, e lo sai, se lo riprenderà quando vorrà. Le basterà alzare la cornetta e dire"dobbiamo parlare, scusa, ho bisogno di te".
E tutto dal principio.
Noi siamo qui, ti siamo vicine. 
PErchè delle cose si può anche non avere il coraggio.
Mi rattrista pensare che tu coraggio ne hai ma non vuoi usarlo, nascosta dietro le dita di una mano ad osservare il mondo che brucia. E non fuggi. Anche se potresti correre. Non urli aiuto. Ma hai la voce.
Hai deciso di bruciare col resto. 
Lui? Lui ha deciso di bruciarti. Ovvio che ti vuole al suo fianco. Se no sarebbe solo e senza certezze.
Mi sembra la storia del giovanotto che ha la fidanzata e lei vuole concretizzare, sposarsi, ma la mamma con cui lui ancora vive non vuole vada via. Lui sa che da quella mamma non è indiendente, ma nemmeno vuole perdere la fidanzata che ormai scalpita. Alloras dice alla mamma "Stammi vicina". E all'amante "Aspetta un altro pò... ora vedo..."
Perchè vuoi fargli da madre? Non vuoi che lui soffra? Lo voglio io, intensamente. Voglio che soffra per tutto il male che ti ha fatto e ti fa.
VOrrei chiederti di sederti e scrivere su un foglio tutto ciò che ti dà. Amore? Sicurezza? Oggi, non fino a due anni e tre mesi fa. Oggi.
E poi scrivi tutto quello che ti toglie e le sofferenze che ti porta. 
Vuoi stare a guardare? Mentre lei lo prende e lo lascia? Mentre lui piange e sorride e si immusonisce e reclama attenzioni? 
O vuoi diventare protagonista di questa storia? Prendere le redini in mano? 
Amarax, PRETENDI QUELLO CHE VUOI.
Vuoi lui? anima e corpo? Pretendilo. O nulla. Non sei una mamma cattiva con lui. Sei una moglie che ha diritto. 
Nei casini ci si è infilato e quello che ne consegue, anche la sofferenza, l'ha cercata e perseguita. Tu no. Ricordalo sempre.


----------



## Old Domani (12 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Solo stamattina,chiusi in bagno abbiamo parlato.
> Gli ho chiesto cosa pensa di fare.Al solito ha detto che vuole stare con me.
> .


quando avevo 13 anni mi piaceva tantissimo una ragazzina di nome Moira
Moira era una mia compagna di classe ed inoltre abitava nel palazzo accanto al mio
non era difficile capire che mi piaceva dato che spesso rimanevo imbambolato a guardarla oppure diventavo rossissimo se interagivo con lei (tutte caratteristiche che non ho perso con il tempo)

nell'estate dei 13-14 anni ricordo che lei giocava nel balcone di casa sua con delle amiche (abitava al 5° piano) mentre io ero nel campetto di pallone proprio sotto casa e sul quale affacciavano tutti i nostri palazzi

ricordo in particolare di questo episodio
ricordo che le era caduta la palla con cui stava giocando con le sue amiche, ricordo che si era affacciata al balcone chiamandomi per chiedere se gliela potevo riportare

capirai, non aspettavo altro, cosi abbandono tutti i miei amichetti in piena azione di gioco e corro a prendere la palla, poi tutto felice mi dirigo ai campanelli per farmi aprire la porta
lei apre e mi dice di salire
cosi dopo un breve tragitto in ascensore mi trovo davanti alla sua porta, suono , lei apre (era bella come il sole....ancora la ricordo) con dietro di se tutte le sue amiche, allunga le mani le do il pallone, mi ringrazia e chiude la porta

io torno a giocare con i miei amichetti ancora estasiato da quell'incontro inaspettato....mi sentivo utile, mi piaceva sapere che anche solo per un istante aveva pensato a me

passano 10 minuti e il pallone torna a cadere 
lei si affaccia, mi chiama ed io felice come una pasqua torno a rifare tutto quello narrato prima

la cosa si ripete altre due volte in poco tempo
e la 4 volta ho notato una cosa che li per li non mi ha fatto effetto ma è stata capita solamente anni dopo
cerano le sue amiche che stavano ridendo mentre io le ridavo la palla
in poche parole lei stava misurando la sua capacita' di seduzione o di potere su di me
stava compiendo quelli che sarebbero poi stati i suoi primi passi per far accettare la sua volonta' sugli altri

forse la mia storia non ci azzecca nulla con te, ma forse.....


Domani


----------



## Old Chicchi (12 Ottobre 2007)

Domani ha detto:


> la cosa si ripete altre due volte in poco tempo
> e la 4 volta ho notato una cosa *che li per li non mi ha fatto effetto ma è stata capita solamente anni dopo*
> cerano le sue amiche che stavano ridendo mentre io le ridavo la palla
> in poche parole lei stava misurando la sua capacita' di seduzione o di potere su di me
> ...


Ci azzecca, ci azzecca...
Anche il fatto che lì per lì non ti abbia fatto effetto. Ci si può sganasciare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (o altro) in tutti i modi davanti all'innamorato/a, ma questo non necessariamente cancellerà il suo stato d'animo. La pancia ha ragioni che la capoccia non conosce.


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Perbacco*



Domani ha detto:


> quando avevo 13 anni mi piaceva tantissimo una ragazzina di nome Moira
> Moira era una mia compagna di classe ed inoltre abitava nel palazzo accanto al mio
> non era difficile capire che mi piaceva dato che spesso rimanevo imbambolato a guardarla oppure diventavo rossissimo se interagivo con lei (tutte caratteristiche che non ho perso con il tempo)
> 
> ...


Ci azzecca eccome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quello che accade fra Amarax, il marito e l'altra non è una storia di amore e tradimento, o  non solo, ma un rapporto di giochi di potere...........
Condivido moltissimo di quello che è stato postato fino ad ora, ma su una cosa fisserei sine die l'attenzione.  
Luio non vuole andarsene con l'altra e non vuole mollare la casa, ergo se ne fotte delle persone e pensa a cosa ha più comodo.... temporeggia, se la moglie se lo terrà, convinta della sua buonafede, lui continuerà a frequentare l'altra con tranquillità, mentirà alla moglie ed all'amante dicendole che quando saranno maturi oi tempi, potranno fare piani di convivenza.
L'amante convinta o almeno certa di questa vittoria di Pirro resterà come una piaga d'Egitto pronta a far pesare la sua capacità d'invasione.
Parliamoci chiaro lui non ha detto alla moglie resto perchè sei tu che amo, npè ha detto che l'altra la lascia perchè le è venuta a noia..... fa una scelta opportunistica!!!
Amarax deve dimostrare che ha il coraggio di entrare a gamba tesa in queste trame.... spiace dirlo, e forse è solo una mia personale opinione, ma nel restare in famiglia di lui e nel ri-lasciare dell'altra vedo solo dei piani in cui tutti hanno un fine non proprio trasparente, solo amarax virrebbe che la cosa si risolvesse senza ambiguità ma noin è in suo potere fare nulla se non metterli di fronte al fatto che LEI sceglie di tirarsene fuori. LUI non andrà mai con l'altra, l'ALTRA resterà scornata, è nell'ordine delle cose, perchèp se lui non è un idiota capirà che è solo il traghettatore di quella donna fuori dal pantano che ha col marito, e Amarax forse si ritroverà davvero con un marito a Canossa.... e per quel tempo deciderà se degnarlo di perdono o lasciarlo ginocchioni sulle sue sconsideratezze.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Ottobre 2007)

io non credo che il marito di Amarax resti con lei per opportunismo spicciolo...
mai come in questo caso sento di voler dividere fifty fifty la colpa fra loro due.
lei è mamma chioccia sia con i figli che con lui. e lui con lei si sente al sicuro.
diciamo che l'equilibrio è a prova di bomba. non si seprareranno mai.
la parte triste è che Amarax non sa che si può vivere anche diversamente da così.. o almeno provarci...
io ci ho provato e ho fallito uguale. se non altro non l'ho mai supplicato di restare con me, semmai il contrario, visto che l'ho cacciato, anche se mentre lo facevo morivo dentro io.
ma tanto... non è servito a niente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> io non credo che il marito di Amarax resti con lei per opportunismo spicciolo...
> mai come in questo caso sento di voler dividere fifty fifty la colpa fra loro due.
> lei è mamma chioccia sia con i figli che con lui. e lui con lei si sente al sicuro.
> diciamo che l'equilibrio è a prova di bomba. non si seprareranno mai.
> ...


E' vero, infatti non credo all'opportunismo spicciolo ma a quello di largo respiro, Amarax ha lev caratteristiche tipiche della moglie "Florence Nightingale" che tutto sopporta e molto perdona... e lui lo sa. Che questo sia nel contempo un concorso di colpa ci sta tutto, ma in amarax è colposo nel marito premeditato.
La verità l'hai detta anche tu... Amarax deve pensare, capire ed agire secondo un concetto che si può vivere diversamente da così. 
Ogni caso  è una storia, ma in questo caso, agire in modo doverso da quello a cui lei ha abituato tutti sarebbe veramente sanatorio.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi lui è come l'uomo vodafone: tutto gira intorno a me.
> Amarax, verrei giù io a dargli un cazzotto a tuo marito, solo per il nervoso che mi fa leggere le cose che pretende da te.
> guarda che esisti anche tu... ma siamo fuori? l'amore non passa in un giorno ma non è per questo che tu devi soffrire in questo modo per i suoi comportamenti da stronzo.


Il mio problema è che lo amttusamente.Ciecamente.Anche  così come si è rivelato:stronz forse non credo che lo sia del tuttgni giorno durante questi 2 anni me lo ha detto e ripetuto.Un amore malato? egoista?...Certo ...sto male.La gelosia mi divora.La voglia di non soffrire più è un sogno...la paura che possa riprendere...pure.Ma sono certa che me ne accorgo...e...bho!ma quando mi abbraccia...sono persa e non ritrovata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Mi prendo un pò di tempo x vedere come va.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non credo che il marito di Amarax resti con lei per opportunismo spicciolo...
> mai come in questo caso sento di voler dividere fifty fifty la colpa fra loro due.
> lei è mamma chioccia sia con i figli che con lui. e lui con lei si sente al sicuro.
> diciamo che l'equilibrio è a prova di bomba. non si seprareranno mai.
> ...


 
mai fatto.Anzi l'ho sempre sollecitato ad andarsene.Una volta gli ho finanche detto di andarsene...avrei fatto io l'amante...e ci credevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  bè lui disse che lui mi voleva come moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 e non se ne sarebbe andato.Mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Citazioni*

Tu dici: 





> Il mio problema è che lo amttusamente.Ciecamente.Anche così come si è rivelato:stronz forse non credo che lo sia del tuttgni giorno durante questi 2 anni me lo ha detto e ripetuto.Un amore malato? egoista?...Certo ...sto male.La gelosia mi divora.La voglia di non soffrire più è un sogno...la paura che possa riprendere...pure.Ma sono certa che me ne accorgo...e...bho!ma *quando mi abbraccia...sono persa* e non ritrovata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e poi


> mai fatto.Anzi l'ho sempre sollecitato ad andarsene.Una volta gli ho finanche detto di andarsene...avrei fatto io l'amante...e ci credevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e confermi che questa situazione che pure ti fa soffrire è per qualche verso coinvolgente e che comunque il giudizio che dai di lui non è sufficiente a disgustarti che è il passo fondamentale per liberarsi da rapporti di questo tipo.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci azzecca eccome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Quello che accade fra Amarax, il marito e l'altra non è una storia di amore e tradimento, o non solo, ma un rapporto di giochi di potere...........
> Condivido moltissimo di quello che è stato postato fino ad ora, ma su una cosa fisserei sine die l'attenzione.
> Luio non vuole andarsene con l'altra e non vuole mollare la casa, ergo se ne fotte delle persone e pensa a cosa ha più comodo.... temporeggia, se la moglie se lo terrà, convinta della sua buonafede, lui continuerà a frequentare l'altra con tranquillità, mentirà alla moglie ed all'amante dicendole che quando saranno maturi oi tempi, potranno fare piani di convivenza.
> ...


tirarmene fuori...ci ho provato lo sai.Non riesco a tenere a bada tutti i problemi connessi così ...è solo parziale.Cmq che mi ama me lo dice...e non lo dimostra.Almeno l'amore che intendo io e voi.
Ancora stamane l'ho ripetuto...ma a quanto pare l'artefice della loro rottura è dipesa da lei...uffà bruja vorrei scomparire.


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu dici:
> e poi
> 
> e confermi che questa situazione che pure ti fa soffrire è per qualche verso coinvolgente e che comunque il giudizio che dai di lui non è sufficiente a disgustarti che è il passo fondamentale per liberarsi da rapporti di questo tipo.


Sono fuori di testa!!Stanca.Ma per l'ultima volta cerco di credere che può finire...mi capisci?


----------



## Old amarax (12 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lui non l'ha lasciata per stare con te.
> Lei ha lasciato lui per pretendere un'esclusività che passa sotto il nome di AMORE.
> *Lui non ama nessuna.*
> E' solo un uomo troppo fortunato.
> ...


 
Carissima giovane amica..tutte cose vere e giuste.Mi sento male ,lo immagini...eppure..ultimissimo tentativo.Mi vergogno,sai?alla mia età dovrei sapere tutto..invece...grazie a te e a tutte.Grazie di ripetervi fino alla nausea... vorrei conoscervi tutte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



amarax ha detto:


> Sono fuori di testa!!Stanca.Ma per l'ultima volta cerco di credere che può finire...mi capisci?


Ecco il nodo!!
Tu vivi le cose in un modo definitivo che non è il mio!
Tutto è provvisorio!
Se è accaduto che tu sia stata tradita dopo tanti anni (come è accaduto a me) dalla persona di cui ti fidavi di più, tutto può succedere.
Non puoi vivere l'uscita di casa di tuo marito come una morte!
Se lo fai uscire quel che accade è ...che va a organizzarsi la vita tra altre mura, ma non muore, non muori tu, c'è sempre la possibilità, ancor più che in quella attuale di rivedere tutto, di parelare, confrontarsi ricostruire.
Mi viene il dubbio che tu consideri lui in offerta alla maggior sofferente o alla maggiore amante (proprio nel senso che ama), ma non è così ..non è che se tu affermi la tua impossibilità di sostenere (e non vedo perché dovresti!) questa situazione lo regali a lei (a parte che potrebbe proprio essere il contrario), lui è pur sempre un essere con la capacità legale di intendere e volere e potrebbe già ora scegliere di lasciarti, non sarai tu a decidere quel che farà lui, sarà lui.
E per quanto riguarda la morte della tua idea del vostro matrimonio...quella è morta e non la può richiamare alla vita. Potresti costruirne un'altra con lui, ma solo azzerando tutto e questo è possibile solo se esce di casa.
Veramente non vedo altre possibilità.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Carissima giovane amica..tutte cose vere e giuste.Mi sento male ,lo immagini...eppure..ultimissimo tentativo.Mi vergogno,sai?alla mia età dovrei sapere tutto..invece...grazie a te e a tutte.Grazie di ripetervi fino alla nausea... vorrei conoscervi tutte...


se senti di dovere a te stessa questo tentativo, fallo. Ma chiedi a lui di parlare comunque insieme coi ragazzi, di prendersi la responsabilità. temo che tu sia l'unica a viverla come un tentativo. Temo che lui sia solo in attesa di un pò di stabilità per avere di nuovo modo di riprendere la sua storiella. 
Non importa. Se hai deciso di riprovarci, fallo, per te, perchè quando non ce la farai più sarai tu a deciderlo e non noi. Devi averne tu colma la misura. 
Io ti stringerei forte, se potessi, perchè ormai so quali terribili colpi ti riserva il futuro. tutti noi sappiamo che se davvero una possibilità con lui c'è nel futuro di entrambi, si trova con lui fuori dalla porta. Tu non vuoi vederlo. Va bene. vuoi continuare a fargli da madre. Va bene. Mentre un'altra si prende il ruolo di amante. Va bene. Mentre tutti pensano che le cose vadano bene. Va bene. E il tuo mondo vortica feroce e va a rotoli e tu lo sai e non vuoi fermarlo. Va ancora bene. noi siamo qui. Fai quello che devi, ma pensa sulle nostre parole. rileggi dall'inizio, se puoi.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se senti di dovere a te stessa questo tentativo, fallo. Ma chiedi a lui di parlare comunque insieme coi ragazzi, di prendersi la responsabilità. temo che tu sia l'unica a viverla come un tentativo. Temo che lui sia solo in attesa di un pò di stabilità per avere di nuovo modo di riprendere la sua storiella.
> Non importa. Se hai deciso di riprovarci, fallo, per te, perchè quando non ce la farai più sarai tu a deciderlo e non noi. Devi averne tu colma la misura.
> Io ti stringerei forte, se potessi, perchè ormai so quali terribili colpi ti riserva il futuro. tutti noi sappiamo che se davvero una possibilità con lui c'è nel futuro di entrambi, si trova con lui fuori dalla porta. Tu non vuoi vederlo. Va bene. vuoi continuare a fargli da madre. Va bene. Mentre un'altra si prende il ruolo di amante. Va bene. Mentre tutti pensano che le cose vadano bene. Va bene. E il tuo mondo vortica feroce e va a rotoli e tu lo sai e non vuoi fermarlo. Va ancora bene. noi siamo qui. Fai quello che devi, ma pensa sulle nostre parole. rileggi dall'inizio, se puoi.
> Ti abbraccio.


Lui sta solo aspettando che lei abbassi un pò le difese e di riacquisire un pò di credibilità ai suoi occhi, di gettare un pò di legna nel falò della sua illusione...si è accorto che forse ha tirato un pò la corda e ora...meglio allentare la presa.

Ma tutto questo è sempre dovuto alla convinzione di amarax di *dovere* ancora provarci!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lui sta solo aspettando che lei abbassi un pò le difese e di riacquisire un pò di credibilità ai suoi occhi, di gettare un pò di legna nel falò della sua illusione...si è accorto che forse ha tirato un pò la corda e ora...meglio allentare la presa.
> 
> Ma tutto questo è sempre dovuto alla convinzione di amarax di *dovere* ancora provarci!


la cosa assurda è che se lui tutto ciò lo facesse meglio, amarax non se ne accorgerebbe neppure e accetterebbe! E glielo ha fatto anche capire! Se lui le mentisse e dicesse che la lascia e proseguisse la relazione, alla fine lei preferirebbe tenersi un'illusione. ma è tanto deficiente che vuole la botte piena e DUE mogli ubriache!


----------



## Old amarax (13 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se senti di dovere a te stessa questo tentativo, fallo. *Ma chiedi a lui di parlare comunque insieme coi ragazzi, di prendersi la responsabilità.* temo che tu sia l'unica a viverla come un tentativo. Temo che lui sia solo in attesa di un pò di stabilità per avere di nuovo modo di riprendere la sua storiella.
> Non importa. Se hai deciso di riprovarci, fallo, per te, perchè quando non ce la farai più sarai tu a deciderlo e non noi. Devi averne tu colma la misura.
> Io ti stringerei forte, se potessi, perchè ormai so quali terribili colpi ti riserva il futuro. tutti noi sappiamo che se davvero una possibilità con lui c'è nel futuro di entrambi, si trova con lui fuori dalla porta. Tu non vuoi vederlo. Va bene. vuoi continuare a fargli da madre. Va bene. Mentre un'altra si prende il ruolo di amante. Va bene. Mentre tutti pensano che le cose vadano bene. Va bene. E il tuo mondo vortica feroce e va a rotoli e tu lo sai e non vuoi fermarlo. Va ancora bene. noi siamo qui. Fai quello che devi, ma pensa sulle nostre parole. rileggi dall'inizio, se puoi.
> Ti abbraccio.








 sei magica! è quello che pensavo  di fare...dire ai ragazzi che abbiamo un problema e che stiamo vedendo come va...Hai ragione su tutta la linea...devo vedere...solo questa volta.L'ultimissima senza possibilità di appello.Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lui sta solo aspettando che lei abbassi un pò le difese e di riacquisire un pò di credibilità ai suoi occhi, di gettare un pò di legna nel falò della sua illusione...si è accorto che forse ha tirato un pò la corda e ora...meglio allentare la presa.
> 
> Ma tutto questo è sempre dovuto alla convinzione di amarax di *dovere* ancora provarci!


Caro fedi, se non lo facessi porterei il rimorso di non averci provato,ancora una volta...Se non lo amassi sarebbe facile...ma sono ancora coinvolta...cmq il falò della mia illusione...arde sempre di meno.L'ho pensato che può essere una tattica...sto in guardia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...x l'ultimissima volta ci provo.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco il nodo!!
> Tu vivi le cose in un modo definitivo che non è il mio!
> Tutto è provvisorio!
> Se è accaduto che tu sia stata tradita dopo tanti anni (come è accaduto a me) dalla persona di cui ti fidavi di più, tutto può succedere.
> ...


Non ho la forza nè le ragioni i x controbbattere.Devo essere e sono ,d'accordo con te.Nonostante tutto ...sono qui con lui.L'unica cosa che voglio fare è iniziare a parlare con i ragazzi.Voglio dire loro che stiamo vivendo un periodo difficile e che aspettiamo x vedere come si evolve.Almeno ho un  precedente sul quale intavolare un discorso...così all'improvviso mi terrorizza.
Un bacio


----------



## Old fay (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*

Brava. Se ti può essere d'aiuto, una mia cara amica di 52 anni, marito poco più grande e figlui 16 e 22 annni ha fatto lo stsso. Ha parlato ai figli i quali l'hanno esortata a separarsi. L'hanno supportata e compresa, guarda che la dignità è la cosa che un figlio vuole che la mamma mantenga. Addirittura ilfiglio si è offerto di far dormire il padre in camera sua...lui non se ne voleva andare, ci han messo quais un anno. Adesso i rapporti sono buoni tra tutti. I figli capiscono, certo non fa loro piacere ma che c'entra? Brava.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Lui sta solo aspettando che lei abbassi un pò le difese e di riacquisire un pò di credibilità ai suoi occhi, di gettare un pò di legna nel falò della sua illusione...si è accorto che forse ha tirato un pò la corda e ora...meglio allentare la presa.*
> 
> Ma tutto questo è sempre dovuto alla convinzione di amarax di *dovere* ancora provarci!


 
Mutatis _mutande (cioé cambiandosi le mutande)_ non è quanto fanno molte amanti?!?

Bacio!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*scelte definitive*



amarax ha detto:


> Non ho la forza nè le ragioni i x controbbattere.Devo essere e sono ,d'accordo con te.Nonostante tutto ...sono qui con lui.L'unica cosa che voglio fare è iniziare a parlare con i ragazzi.Voglio dire loro che stiamo vivendo un periodo difficile e che aspettiamo x vedere come si evolve.Almeno ho un precedente sul quale intavolare un discorso...così all'improvviso mi terrorizza.
> Un bacio


Mi confermi quel che dicevo.
Tu hai il terrore di sentire il peso della responsabilità di una scelta definitiva di chiusura.
E tuo marito che ben ti conosce, più di me che comunque l'ho capito, sfrutta questo tuo timore fingendo che sei tu che sei ...poco elastica!
Potrebbe essere pure lui con un carattere simile al tuo...ma si è anche messo in una situazione sicuramente più gratificante che gli consente di sostenere i colpi di una sorte avversa ...trovando sempre un materasso su cui cadere...
Credo che tu abbia trovato una buona soluzione per alleggerirti di questo peso
*MA*
mi sembra che potrebbe essere un modo per condivider quel peso con i figli fingendo di proteggerli da una rivelazione troppo dura per loro!
Amarax ti rendi conto che parli dei tuoi figli come se fossero dei piccoli Siddarta inconsapevoli della realtà della vita?
Non dico che non saranno delusi dalla rivelazione, ma non sono loro coinvolti, siete voi come coppia!
Saranno giustamente egoisti e perché non dovrebbero, come dice Vasco, il mal di stomaco lo avete voi, mica loro, eh!
La loro vita non subirà cambiamenti.
Non crollerà il mondo perché tuo marito smetterà di dormire con te ...e il sole sorgerà di nuovo, come fa da miliardi di anni e ...anche tu ti alzerai ...prenderai il caffè e vivrai senza di lui ...finalmente!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la cosa assurda è che se lui tutto ciò lo facesse meglio, amarax non se ne accorgerebbe neppure e accetterebbe! E glielo ha fatto anche capire! Se lui le mentisse e dicesse che la lascia e proseguisse la relazione, alla fine lei preferirebbe tenersi un'illusione. *ma è tanto deficiente che vuole la botte piena e DUE mogli ubriache*!


 
...il dubbio con queste persone è sempre il solito : deficienti o ARROGANTI? 
CI sono  o CI fanno?

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (13 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...il dubbio con queste persone è sempre il solito : deficienti o ARROGANTI?
> CI sono  o CI fanno?
> 
> Bacio!


Entrambi e aggiungi anche egocentrici, egoisti.....e sindrome di onnipotenza.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...il dubbio con queste persone è sempre il solito : deficienti o ARROGANTI?
> CI sono o CI fanno?
> 
> Bacio!


vorrei saperlo anch'io...domani è l'onomastico di lei.Che faccio? mi informo se lui le fa gli auguri...glie li faccio io...sai quali!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poi penso a loro 2 insieme e mi viene il vomito.Sarebbe più facile per me mettere la parola fine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .Mi odio


----------



## Old fay (14 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax...*

fregatene dell'onomastico di lei. Non vivere aggrappata a dettagli inutili. Forse ci sono altre ricorrenze che tu non sai....cosa te ne importa? Pensa a te. Soltanto a te. Tutto questo non ti porta da nessuna aprte, peggior solo il tuo stato d'animo. Lui è egoista, non cambierà mai. O lo accetti così o lo molli. Stop!


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> vorrei saperlo anch'io...domani è l'onomastico di lei.Che faccio? mi informo se lui le fa gli auguri...glie li faccio io...sai quali!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu questa tizia la devi assolutamente ignorare,chiaro che secca, pensa alle tue cose, più dimostri di darle importanza e più questa probabile nullità ne acquisterà...
Pensa e parti da te e per te.... sulla loro intesa non puoi interferire, ma a volte l'indifferenza totale è un'arma indiretta.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu questa tizia la devi assolutamente ignorare,chiaro che secca, pensa alle tue cose, più dimostri di darle importanza e più questa probabile nullità ne acquisterà...
> Pensa e parti da te e per te.... sulla loro intesa non puoi interferire, ma a volte l'indifferenza totale è un'arma indiretta.
> Bruja


Più la pensa (addirittura l'onomastico hai in mente?!? :baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e più le da una collocazione all'interno del suo rapporto, rendendola quasi un terzo pilastro "necessario" al reggersi del tutto.

Quasi come se ormai fosse una di famiglia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Amarax, ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> vorrei saperlo anch'io...domani è l'onomastico di lei.Che faccio? mi informo se lui le fa gli auguri...glie li faccio io...sai quali!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Santa Zoccola?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Scusa, eh....


Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Santa Zoccola?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























  ti scuso, ti scuso


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più la pensa (addirittura l'onomastico hai in mente?!? :baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















  sto fuori amico mio...fuori.A volte penso che vorrei fare qualcosa x farla inca@@are...e farle venir fuori la vera personalità...ma cosa???'


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu questa tizia la devi assolutamente ignorare,chiaro che secca, pensa alle tue cose, più dimostri di darle importanza e più questa probabile nullità ne acquisterà...
> Pensa e parti da te e per te.... sulla loro intesa non puoi interferire,* ma a volte l'indifferenza totale è un'arma indiretta.*
> Bruja


 
mi rode...cmq...mi ha invitato lui ad andare al prossimo convegno: che faccio???


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> fregatene dell'onomastico di lei. Non vivere aggrappata a dettagli inutili. Forse ci sono altre ricorrenze che tu non sai....cosa te ne importa? Pensa a te. Soltanto a te. Tutto questo non ti porta da nessuna aprte, peggior solo il tuo stato d'animo. Lui è egoista, non cambierà mai. O lo accetti così o lo molli. Stop!


 
L'onomastico da noi si festeggia si fanno gli auguri...quasi come il compleanno.:0010 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   'altra parte so anche il compleanno quando cade...tramite internet  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...visto che è medico e sta in diverse graduatorie,lei ed il marito...le posso calcolare anche il cod. fiscale...ed anche al marito!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Mi sono sentita un investigatore segreto...
Ora mi sento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :unhappy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 significa immondizia ,vero?)


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Entrambi e aggiungi anche egocentrici, egoisti.....e *sindrome di onnipotenza.*




Lo sai,l'ho pensato anch'io.Per certi versi c'è,per altri...pure*








*
 Sono su  un'altalena dalla quale non riesco a scendere...a volte mi chiedo se voglio scendere...a volte non ci riesco.NEURODELIRIIIIIIIII corri a prendermi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Ritorno da  Cavalieri.Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Old fay (14 Ottobre 2007)

Visto che ci sei calcoale anche l'ascendente o quante volte va al bagno!!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> mi rode...cmq...mi ha invitato lui ad andare al prossimo convegno: che faccio???


Fai quello che ti fa stare meglio, per quanto possa esistere un meglio.... Se vuoi vedere e capire vai, diversamente infischiatene. Ma in entrambi i casi non dare a loro alcun peso, sii non distratta ma assente circa l'interesse che possono avere per te.  Tutti si aspettano se andrai meno che tu li ingori... entrambi!!! pENSACI BENE, è COME NEGARE LORO che quello che hanno in ballo abbia importanza, valore o altro, e non perchè non esista ma perchè loro di sono autodefiniti in questa storia che li vale.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai quello che ti fa stare meglio, per quanto possa esistere un meglio.... Se vuoi vedere e capire vai, diversamente infischiatene. Ma in entrambi i casi non dare a loro alcun peso, sii non distratta ma assente circa l'interesse che possono avere per te. Tutti si aspettano se andrai meno che tu li ingori... entrambi!!! pENSACI BENE, è COME NEGARE LORO che quello che hanno in ballo abbia importanza, valore o altro, e non perchè non esista ma perchè loro di sono autodefiniti in questa storia che li vale.
> Bruja


 
sto vivendo nella musica.Me la sparo a tutto volume e sto bene solo allora...ci penso.Sarebbe giovedì.Devo dirglielo entro domani


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Visto che ci sei calcoale anche l'ascendente o quante volte va al bagno!!!


  ????? tu non sai niente della moglie che ti riguarda?


----------



## Old fay (14 Ottobre 2007)

Si, qualcosa so....ti prendevo in giro!! BACIO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*già...*



fay ha detto:


> Si, qualcosa so....ti prendevo in giro!! BACIO!


...le hai girato i consigli che ho dato a te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










x Amarax
Non lo so se esista un modo giusto in cui ci si debba rapportare a una "rivale"...vedi già a me il termine fa ridere. E la persona (?) che nel mio caso ricopriva quel ruolo già la conoscevo prima e la consideravo una poveretta..
Con una donna (?) che si comporta nel modo in cui si comporta lei io non vorrei aver nulla a che fare per ribrezzo!
Già lei si è impegnata per rapportarsi con te e questo indica che invece essere ignorata le dà fastidio...agisci di conseguenza...


----------



## cat (14 Ottobre 2007)

Amarax.....come andiamo col peperoncino e Gattalax??????


operato?


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...le hai girato i consigli che ho dato a te...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fa ribrezzo.Tanto.Una serpe velenosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come fare a stanarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?
Vabbè ignoro...e passo...
P.s Che consigli hai dato a Fay? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Amarax.....come andiamo col peperoncino e Gattalax??????
> 
> 
> operato?












  ancora niente...preparo lo slip al pepperoncino x il prossimo convegno...


----------



## cat (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ancora niente...preparo lo slip al pepperoncino x il prossimo convegno...


 
daiiiii vergognati.
opera subbbbito!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Si, qualcosa so....ti prendevo in giro!! BACIO!


 
Volevo dire io....è fisiologico...sapere tutto.Che poi non serve ma ti fa avere un'idea che poi ti massacra...è una forma di masochismo????!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> daiiiii vergognati.
> opera subbbbito!!!!!!!


 
devo assistere dal vivo??? e se rido??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Sai da 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lontano....posso fingere ma da vicino..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  rido sicuro!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi fa ribrezzo.Tanto.Una serpe velenosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che si sia già stanata da sola con il cercarti.
Ma rispetto a lui...lui deve solo vedere come reagisce di fronte alla realtà senza la scusa dell'amore impossibile...contrastato...drammatico...


P.S. A Fay avevo consigliato di non interessarsi dell'altra e di non scaricare aggressività dovuta a lui su di lei (l'altra). E' un consiglio valido anche per te: è lui che ti ha tradito non lei.


----------



## cat (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> devo assistere dal vivo??? e se rido???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma tu strofini il peperoncino  in modo da contagiare le mutande. e versagli bottigliette intere di guttalax nell'acqua o nel vino.



poi ti diverti a vederlo così capotato che non ti uscirà più di casa.

intanto godi


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si sia già stanata da sola con il cercarti.
> Ma rispetto a lui deve solo vedere come reagisce di fronte alla realtà senza la scusa dell'amore impossibile...contrastato...drammatico...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (14 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ma tu strofini il peperoncino in modo da contagiare le mutande. e versagli bottigliette intere di guttalax nell'acqua o nel vino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  non posso...il guttalax no...se gli viene la cagarella in sala operatoria? ma uno slip...glie lo preparo...x domani che è la festa di lei....se decidesse di xdonarla.....lo rendo INUTILIZZABILE


----------



## cat (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> non posso...il guttalax no...se gli viene la cagarella in sala operatoria? ma uno slip...glie lo preparo...x domani che è la festa di lei....se decidesse di xdonarla.....lo rendo INUTILIZZABILE


 
eh no eh.......!!!!
se domani è festa di lei.... allora ci dobbiamo attrezzare.

TANTO peperoncino e.... NEL PRIMO POMERIGGIO DUE BOTTIGLIETTE DI GUTTALAX.


please amarax!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*punti di vista*



amarax ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Credo che si sia già stanata da sola con il cercarti.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi fa ribrezzo.Tanto.Una serpe velenosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amarax..più che una serpe io la vedrei come una tenia...che vive all'interno del vostro rapporto!

Per stanarla...uno dei modi più sicuri è affamarla! Quindi non nutrirla con le tue attenzioni!

Chiedevi sull'andare al congresso con lui...questo significherebbe rassicurarlo, ridargli il ruolo di compagno che tu appunto accompagni come se niente fosse...gli eviterebbe risposte imbarazzate (di cui hai detto) sulla tua assenza... il rifiutare quel ruolo lo fa sentire rifiutato anche socialmente, cosa a cui pare tenere molto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi valuta tu....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Ottobre 2007)

Sono d'accordo con Fedy: se lui vuole un ruolo nella vostra vita a due e famiglia deve impegnarsi in tal senso. Devi essere molto chiara su questo punto, anche con lui. Dirgli chiaro e tondo che è l'ultima occasione che hai intenzione di dargli e che se vuole un risultato deve metterci anima, corpo e cuore. Se desidera ancora lei e non se la sente, invece, è libero di andare. Il congresso? mi sempra un modo ulteriore per dargli l'impressione che tu sei disposta a fare tutto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora, amarax, è lui a dover fare di tutto. Tu devi stare a guardare. Lui lo deve capire. 
Hai volgia di andarci? Io non l'avrei...


----------



## Old amarax (15 Ottobre 2007)

*brutta aria*

Oggi è una giornata difficile e tira una brutta aria nel forum...ho letto gli ultimi interventi.Offensivi.Inutili.Sporchi.Mi lasciano interdetta sul senso della vita.Ognuno di noi ha problemi.Grandi.Che ci causano un profondo dolore.E 4 mentecatti ne profittano x sghignazzare e lanciare offese che valgono quanto loro:2 centesimi.
Mi dispiace.Vedo che l'essere umano non è coerente...ha limiti e debolezze.Io ci sono capitata dentro x caso o x colpa...non lo so più.Se mi accontentassi sarei più felice...renderei gli altri più felici.Invece sto ,e faccio stare, male.L'epilogo della mia storia è tracciato.Lo so.Lo sento.Xchè io sono così.E allora...è tutto inutile.Inutile l'amore.Inutile il dolore.Inutile l'attesa.Inutile anche il peperoncino...un abbraccio agli amici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata difficile e tira una brutta aria nel forum...ho letto gli ultimi interventi.Offensivi.Inutili.Sporchi.Mi lasciano interdetta sul senso della vita.Ognuno di noi ha problemi.Grandi.Che ci causano un profondo dolore.E 4 mentecatti ne profittano x sghignazzare e lanciare offese che valgono quanto loro:2 centesimi.
> Mi dispiace.Vedo che l'essere umano non è coerente...ha limiti e debolezze.Io ci sono capitata dentro x caso o x colpa...non lo so più.Se mi accontentassi sarei più felice...renderei gli altri più felici.Invece sto ,e faccio stare, male.L'epilogo della mia storia è tracciato.Lo so.Lo sento.Xchè io sono così.E allora...è tutto inutile.Inutile l'amore.Inutile il dolore.Inutile l'attesa.Inutile anche il peperoncino...un abbraccio agli amici


Tutti siamo umani con problemi.
C'è chi vive i suoi problemi riversandoli sugli altri ...ma forse sono meno di quel che pensi (e forse non sono chi pensi..ma chi se ne ...ignorali).

Non so di cosa dovresti accontentarti.
L'epilogo non è tracciato e tutte le decisioni sono temporanee, ricordalo!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Ottobre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata difficile e tira una brutta aria nel forum...ho letto gli ultimi interventi.Offensivi.Inutili.Sporchi.Mi lasciano interdetta sul senso della vita.Ognuno di noi ha problemi.Grandi.Che ci causano un profondo dolore.E 4 mentecatti ne profittano x sghignazzare e lanciare offese che valgono quanto loro:2 centesimi.
> Mi dispiace.Vedo che l'essere umano non è coerente...ha limiti e debolezze.Io *ci sono capitata dentr*o x caso o *x colpa*...non lo so più.*Se mi accontentassi sarei più felice...renderei gli altri più felici.Invece sto ,e faccio stare, male*.L'epilogo della mia storia è tracciato.Lo so.Lo sento.Xchè io sono così.E allora...*è tutto inutile*.Inutile l'amore.Inutile il dolore.Inutile l'attesa.Inutile anche il peperoncino...un abbraccio agli amici


Queste cose non voglio sentirle.
Non è colpa tua! Cosa diresti alla moglie che nel lavare i piatti ne lascia cadere uno e si rompe e il marito la picchia? E' sua la colpa?
E' normale far stare male chi si ama? No, LA COLPA E' SOLO DI TUO MARITO!
Tu non devi rinuciare ai tuoi sogni? cosa insegni ai tuoi figli? Che va bene tutto, pure farsi calpestare, in amore e in una famiglia? Va bene stare male come stai tu purchè gli altri siano ignari e sereni? Va bene rinunciare al sogno di una famiglia felice?
Amarax, non ti curar di loro (quelli che sfogano qui le loro beghe). Curati di te. non è tutto inutile. Il sole brilla, la mattina, i tuoi figli ti salutano con un bacio o un sorriso, il loro amore è tangibile. Il lavoro ti darà qualche soddisfazione e qualche grattacapo. Gli amici(a cominciare da tua cognata) ti vogliono bene, si preoccupano di te.
TI voglio bene. Forza, cara!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (15 Ottobre 2007)

*si e' arresa...*

Amarax si e' arresa....lo si capisce da quello che ha scritto alla fine...inutile...tutto inutile...Piccolina e tutti gli altri possono dirgli qualsiasi cosa....lei e' la convinzione che senza suo marito lei non e' niente....e credo che non cambiera'...non e' forte a sufficenza...ce poco da fare.....lei ormai ha gettato la spugna...


----------



## Old fay (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Turn!!!*






  ????????


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (15 Ottobre 2007)

*perche'...*



fay ha detto:


> ????????



Perche' tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Old fay (15 Ottobre 2007)

Che non è facile...!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma no*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Amarax si e' arresa....lo si capisce da quello che ha scritto alla fine...inutile...tutto inutile...Piccolina e tutti gli altri possono dirgli qualsiasi cosa....lei e' la convinzione che senza suo marito lei non e' niente....e credo che non cambiera'...non e' forte a sufficenza...ce poco da fare.....lei ormai ha gettato la spugna...


E' un momento di sconforto.
Capita.
E in certe situazioni immaginare il destino già tracciato, anche se tragico, è meglio che immaginarsi un futuro vuoto che è un  deserto di devastazione...


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata difficile e tira una brutta aria nel forum...ho letto gli ultimi interventi.Offensivi.Inutili.Sporchi.Mi lasciano interdetta sul senso della vita.Ognuno di noi ha problemi.Grandi.Che ci causano un profondo dolore.E 4 mentecatti ne profittano x sghignazzare e lanciare offese che valgono quanto loro:2 centesimi.
> Mi dispiace.Vedo che l'essere umano non è coerente...ha limiti e debolezze.Io ci sono capitata dentro x caso o x colpa...non lo so più.Se mi accontentassi sarei più felice...renderei gli altri più felici.Invece sto ,e faccio stare, male.L'epilogo della mia storia è tracciato.Lo so.Lo sento.Xchè io sono così.E allora...è tutto inutile.Inutile l'amore.Inutile il dolore.Inutile l'attesa.Inutile anche il peperoncino...un abbraccio agli amici


 
Il forum ha avuto altri momenti difficili, e li ha superati, alla fine è sempre una comunità, seppure virtuale, che deve confrontarsi con caratteri, educazioni e modi di vivere e di porsi differenti.
Questo però è avulso dal tuo problema, tu hai un ostacolo esistenziale temporale.... tuo marito che non sa decidersi se fare l'uomo o lì'oggetto in balìa delle sue sensazioni.  L'amore può essere sbagliato come il bene che si vuole ad oltranza ed immeritato. Quello che conta è come tu ti senti e ti vedi; non commettere òl'errore di rassegnarti perchè vedi negli altri irresolutezza e mancanza di serietà e carattere.  Tu sei tu e qualunque sia la tua scelta è per la TUA vita che la fai, sia la lotta che la resa...
Devi decidere se vuoi stare con lui anche se lui non vale la candela e non ti vale come persona o se vuoi fare una scelta che ti apra orizzonti diversi, anche se ora tu vedi solo nebbia!!!
Le persone si rapportano a noi per come noi ci rivolgiamo loro, e se diventiamo il punto di riferimento di quella dignità che a volte non hanno o il loro scendiletto dipende sempre e solamente da noi!  
Bruja


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

cara amarax....non ti buttare giù così.
stai su che devi essere molto forte in questo tuo momento difficile.


----------

